#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > DE LOUNGE >  >  gehoorschade...dringt het eens door?

## R. den Ridder

Naar aanleiding van dit bericht in de krant:

Essen - 29-jarige Essenaar pleegt zelfmoord door ondraaglijke oorsuizingen - Gva.be

Hieronder de afscheidsbrief van deze man, lees dit echt eens door, en denk na vooordat je volgende keer die schuif net wat hoger zet als noodzakelijk.

Essen - De afscheidsbrief van Dietrich Hectors - Gva.be

We zijn met zijn allen echt geen heiligen, maar zeggen dat te hard geluid niet killing is, is dus echt onzin.

----------


## jaksev

WTF! :O

niet normaal, ik heb fijne oordopen, ik heb er soms lak aan, en dan doe ik ze niet in, misschien toch wel handig.

----------


## partydrivein

Volgens mij word er al genoeg gewaarschuwd, altijd netjes de dopjes in.  :Big Grin:

----------


## MarkRombouts

Q-av: wat een ongepaste reactie zeg. :Confused: 

Verder wil ik er niet te veel woorden aan vuil maken eigenlijk.

Ik let altijd erg goed op mijn gehoor, wil er de komende jaren mijn geld ook nog mee kunnen verdienen. 

Persoonlijk vind ik dat er bij concerten e.d. vaak veel te hard wordt gedraaid. Dit is in mijn ogen niet nodig en zou ook gewoon verboden moeten worden (voor zover het dat nog niet is).

----------


## SoundOfSilence

> Ik let altijd erg goed op mijn gehoor, wil er de komende jaren mijn geld ook nog mee kunnen verdienen.



Dito





> Persoonlijk vind ik dat er bij concerten e.d. vaak veel te hard wordt gedraaid.



Niet om iemand aan te vallen, maar lijkt wel een beetje bedrijfs-afhankelijk.
Was laatst op een feestje waar aan de tafel 105 dB gemeten werd, maar dat was wel dikke 60-70 meter van het podium af. Reken maar na hoe hard dat op 5-10 meter gaat.
Maak dat (helaas) vaker mee met datzelfde "grote" bedrijf (A...o). Juist van een grote clubs zou je toch verwachten dat ze er rekening mee houden. 't is ook niet zo dat ze over de drummer heen hoeven (zoals ik in de kroeg wel).
De insteek lijkt te zijn: "_mijn doppen dempen 20 dB, 85 dB kan ik langere tijd zonder schade hebben, dus mag ik 105 dB aan mijn oren hebben."_

----------


## SPS

Het wachten is op een bezoeker van een te luid evenment die -nu lijdend aan permanent oorsuizen resp doofheid- de organisatie aanklaagt en een gigantische schadeclaim indient! Hierbij gesupport door een bekende schade-advocaat.

Want je kunt wel zeggen dat die bezoeker vrijwillig daar was, maar dat geldt ook voor mij als ik mij buiten begeef op de openbare weg. En als ik daar door schuld van een ander schade oploop, dan is dat ook te verhalen nietwaar?!

En dan is het dus over met livemuziek in kroegjes alwaar je zang etc. minimaal op 105 dBA moet hebben om over de drums uit te komen....
(Nee, niet tijdens de soundcheck, want daar houden ze zich nog netjes in, maar in de derde set na een paar biertjes.......)

Paul

----------


## MusicXtra

> Het wachten is op een bezoeker van een te luid evenment die -nu lijdend aan permanent oorsuizen resp doofheid- de organisatie aanklaagt en een gigantische schadeclaim indient! Hierbij gesupport door een bekende schade-advocaat.
> 
> Want je kunt wel zeggen dat die bezoeker vrijwillig daar was, maar dat geldt ook voor mij als ik mij buiten begeef op de openbare weg. En als ik daar door schuld van een ander schade oploop, dan is dat ook te verhalen nietwaar?!
> 
> En dan is het dus over met livemuziek in kroegjes alwaar je zang etc. minimaal op 105 dBA moet hebben om over de drums uit te komen....
> (Nee, niet tijdens de soundcheck, want daar houden ze zich nog netjes in, maar in de derde set na een paar biertjes.......)
> 
> Paul



Kan me niet voorstellen dat dit niet al verschillende keren is gebeurd.
Het is alleen heel lastig aan te tonen dat je werkelijk door één bepaald event die schade op hebt gelopen.
Op ieder event, ook wanneer het helemaal niet zo hard gaat, zijn plaatsen te vinden waar de geluidsdruk dermate hoog is dat gehoorbeschadiging onvermijdelijk is en op die plaatsen zie je vaak mensen de hele avond staan.

----------


## jurjen_barel

Normaal gesproken gaat verlies van gehoor gefaseerd, wel schrikken dat de jongen van het artikel het heeft over "slechts 2 maal zonder oordoppen".

Inmiddels is er al enige tijd een arbocatalogus over schadelijk versterkt geluid. Niet een catalogus om even leuk door te bladeren, maar gewoon onderdeel van de wetgeving waar we ons als branche aan moeten houden. Aangezien wijzelf in veel gevallen invloed hebben op het eindvolume, zullen we ons er gewoon eens aan houden? En dan niet dusdanig dat het alleen in de meest gunstige gevallen opgaat, maar met enige vorm van realisme en nuchterheid om de oren van de onwetende bezoekers te beschermen? Ik zie al te vaak een heel publiek met oordoppen in, dus is dat voor mij reden genoeg om het totaalvolume al zachter te zetten. Zelfs onder de 100dB(A), wat mensen gek genoeg vaak toch nog te zacht vinden.

Volgens mij is het toch echt aan ons...

Link naar arbocatalogus.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Normaal gesproken gaat verlies van gehoor gefaseerd, wel schrikken dat de jongen van het artikel het heeft over "slechts 2 maal zonder oordoppen".
> 
> Link naar arbocatalogus.



Ik heb hetzelfde gehad na slechts één keer....
Tijdens een optreden dacht de tech dat ik een moeilijk gezicht trok omdat ik mijn monitor niet goed hoorde maar dit was omdat hij te hard stond.
Hij zette hem dus nog harder maar ach, het was het laatste nummer dus nog heel even.
Sindsdien een flinke dip rond de 4 kHz en 24/7 oorsuizen. :Mad: 
Bij mij bleek mijn onderste gehoordrempel extreem laag te liggen, ik neem al geluiden waar onder de 5 dB met als gevolg dat de bovengrens waarop er schade ontstaat ook lager ligt. Sindsdien heb ik dus ook altijd oordoppen bij me, zeker als er mensen tegen je praten bij harde muziek is het een verademing om die doppen in te hebben.
Ik heb het gelukkig lang zo extreem niet als de jongen waar dit topic over gaat, kan hier prima mee leven maar ben wel heel zuinig op mijn gehoor geworden. Je zult bij mij dus ook niet meemaken dat er 105 dB bij de mengtafel gemeten wordt. :Big Grin:

----------


## @lex

Kan hiervan misschien een sticky gemaakt worden in zowel het drive-in als het live forum? Ik denk (en hoop) dat deze afscheidsbrief mensen wakker zou kunnen maken!

@lex

----------


## drummerke

de kunst van een goede technicus is om zo min mogelijk DB zo een goed mogelijk geluid te produceren. En soms ook NEEN durven zeggen tegen mensen voor wie het steeds harder moet. Ik heb ook steeds men oordoppen bij als ik naar concert ga (vooral omdat liever vooraan dan achteraan sta).

Er zijn voldoende voorbeelden in het vlaamse land (Boogie Boy, Bart Peeters, etc) met gehoor schade.

----------


## dexter

Maar wat nou als je op hard geluid kicked zoals zoveel opgeschoten jeugd in afgeragde Golf GTi tjes met hun subs welke je al van verre hoord aankomen.

Ook ken ik verschillende mensen in het vak die kicken op hard en vooral op vreselijk veel laag.

En wat zeg je tegen je opdrachtgever als hij vind dat het harder moet?

Ik heb zelf altijd een dubbel gevoel als ik mix meestal zegt opdrachtgever dat het harder moet maar ik wil dat liefst niet, maar ja je doet het tog maar wel met tegenzin, vooral bandjes in discotheken komt zaal eigenaar naar je toe van kan het niet harder tjaah wat moet je dan? 
Ik draai meestal rond de 95 db a gewogen gemiddeld volume dat vind ik echt meer dan zat en in de pause de dopjes in.

Iemand tips misschien voor mij en andere mensen die zelfde idee hebben als ik?

----------


## moderator

Wat een indrukwekkend schrijven... Denk wel dat ik me in kan beelden wat de beweegredenen zijn geweest om uit het leven te stappen.

De schuld bij geluidsvolumes bij concerten leggen kan natuurlijk, iedereen zijn eigen motivatie, je zal mij niet horen ontkennen dat de volumes normaal zijn.

Wat me wel bevreemd is dat er zo weinig zelfregulatie is.
Aan de andere kant, als ik naar m'n eigen ipodjes kijk, dan hebben die allemaal de mogelijkheid om het volume te begrenzen, al die begrenzers staan  gepasseerd...

Wanneer iemand de onomkeerbare keuze maakt dat verder leven een zwaardere opgave is dan omgaan met de zware ongemakken die een aandoening met zich meebrengt dan blijft dit heel lastig om te accepteren, maar wel begrip voor deze keuze.

----------


## Q-av

> Wanneer iemand de onomkeerbare keuze maakt dat verder leven een zwaardere opgave is dan omgaan met de zware ongemakken die een aandoening met zich meebrengt dan blijft dit heel lastig om te accepteren, maar wel begrip voor deze keuze.



Kijk dit verwoord iets netter wat ik eerder had geschreven.

Namelijk heb ik dezelfde aandoening, echter blijf ik zolang mogelijk doorgaan om mijn beroep in de AV uit te voeren.
Aangezien ik ook met collega's werk die hetzelfde doen als ik kan ik beamen dat het een aandoening is, en niet simpel gehoorschade door concerten.
hierbij zeg ik niet dat ik geen extra frequenties mis door truss gekletter of what so ever, maar anders zou ondertussen elke freelancer net zo doof moeten zijn als ik.
Terwijl, Ik toch heel gauw al mijn doppen in mijn oren doe.

Ik snap dan ook niet dat iemand zo'n actie onderneemt en zou het ook (als ik geluidsman was) zeker niet op mijzelf betrekken.
Waarbij ik niet beweer dat sommige geluids mensen iets beter moeten beseffen wat voor macht en kracht ze letterlijk onder de vingers hebben.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Maar wat nou als je op hard geluid kicked zoals zoveel opgeschoten jeugd in afgeragde Golf GTi tjes met hun subs welke je al van verre hoord aankomen.
> 
> Ook ken ik verschillende mensen in het vak die kicken op hard en vooral op vreselijk veel laag.
> 
> En wat zeg je tegen je opdrachtgever als hij vind dat het harder moet?
> 
> Ik heb zelf altijd een dubbel gevoel als ik mix meestal zegt opdrachtgever dat het harder moet maar ik wil dat liefst niet, maar ja je doet het tog maar wel met tegenzin, vooral bandjes in discotheken komt zaal eigenaar naar je toe van kan het niet harder tjaah wat moet je dan? 
> Ik draai meestal rond de 95 db a gewogen gemiddeld volume dat vind ik echt meer dan zat en in de pause de dopjes in.
> 
> Iemand tips misschien voor mij en andere mensen die zelfde idee hebben als ik?



Ik heb zeker hetzelfde idee als jij, ik maak er een kunst van om een stevig geluid neer te zetten dat zeker niet te hard is en gewoon aangenaam klinkt.
Het kan echt en het is niet alleen gezonder voor de oortjes maar zeker ook mooier om naar te luisteren. En in de pauze gaan bij mij ook meestal de doppen erin om de oren even rust te gunnen.

----------


## sjoerd

Ik ben reeds twee maal de hoge tonen compleet kwijt geweest aan 1 oor. En dan eerst nog denken dat het aan de tweeter lag..  Duurde ongeveer twee weken voor het terug was. Kwam door een te hard staande monitor speaker. Sindsdien heb ik oordoppen laten aanmeten en kijk ik extra goed uit waar ik sta en hoe hard t geluid staat. Was in ieder geval een wijze les zullen we maar zeggen...

----------


## Koen van der K

Op StuBru (Belgisch radiostation) was gisteren een uitleg van een deskundige op het gebied van tinitus naar aanleiding van dit betreurenswaardige geval.
Deze legde uiteen dat gehoorschade zeer persoonsgebonden is; de een heeft het na één blootstelling al, de ander na jaren van blootstelling.
Hierdoor wordt het lastig om strakke richtlijnen vast te leggen maar uiteraard moeten die er wel zijn.

Vraag is waar je uiteindelijk de verantwoordelijkheid legt, ik ben van mening dat er een goede basis moet zijn waar uitvoerders zich aan dienen te conformeren maar je kunt nooit alle verantwoording bij de "slachtoffers" ontnemen ... ieder moet toch wel enigszins besef hebben over zijn / haar eigen veiligheid en daar veratwoording over kunnen / willen nemen, en dat schiet mijns inziens in Nederland nogal eens door met allerhande betuttelende K*** regeltjes (wordt geen slaaprijder, drink niet teveel, pas op met drugs, ga op tijd naar de WC, etc.)

Betreft gehoorbeschadiging; De gevaren zijn al lang duidelijk, de gevolgen worden nu pas steeds duidelijker.

----------


## SoundOfSilence

Persoonlijk vindt ik dat de verschillende "muziektempels" naast breezers/pepdranken en snoep nu ook maar eens universele dempertjes zouden moeten gaan verkopen.

Tuurlijk ligt een deel van de oorzaak bij geluidstechneuten, maar onderschat DJ's, Ipods, mechanische werktuigen, car-hifi, etc. niet.

Wat er gebeurt is is treurig, maar: de beste jongen speelde gitaar in een band, ging naar een concert en vond het stoer om geen doppen in te doen. 
Pas toen hij last kreeg ging ie bescherming dragen bij repetities van de band. 1 blik op de foto doet vermoeden dat ie flink lang gerepeteerd heeft met in-ear-bekkens.

In zijn verhaal schrijft ie: "_Deze keer besluit ik voorzichtig te zijn. Die oorpijn wil ik echt geen tweede keer meemaken! Ik neem standaard gele oorwatten mee. Omdat ik me schaam om ze in te doen, zet ik een muts over mijn oren. Als Machine Head begint te spelen is het helemaal anders. De muziek staat totaal niet zo luid. Na een tijd doe ik mijn oorwatten uit, om te testen of het zonder gaat. Het gaat zonder problemen. Na een geweldig optreden kom ik buiten zonder oorpijn. De dag erop heb ik geen last, en vind ik van mezelf dat ik slim ben geweest_"

Goed... wie schiet hier tekort? De technicus/organisatie of de voorlichting/persoon zelf?

Ooraandoeningen zijn heel vervelend, maar vooral gehoorschade is meestal eigen schuld. Dat klinkt hard, maar zo denk ik er wel over.
Natuurlijk probeer ik ook een band op normaal niveau uit te versterken, maar mensen die bijvoorbeeld vol voor de boxen gaan staan, daar kan ik helaas niks tegen doen (soms waarschuw ik ze, maar dan wordt ik standaard schaapachtig aangekeken).

----------


## MusicXtra

Universele oordempertjes werken niet betrouwbaar, ze geven dus een vals gevoel van veiligheid....
Overigens is gehoorschade onomkeerbaar, dat wil zeggen dat wanneer je na een evenement last hebt van oorsuizen het kwaad al geschied kan zijn. Ook al is het de volgende dag weg kan je gehoor wel degelijk beschadigd zijn.
De hersenen kunnen het suizen herkennen als iets dat er niet hoort te zijn en het daardoor onderdrukken zodat je het niet meer waarneemt, de schade aan het gehoor wordt hier echter niet minder door. En deze schade is dus blijvend!!
Toen ik voor de eerste keer mijn gehoor liet testen was het ongeloof van de arts zijn gezicht af te lezen, hij viel bijna van zijn stoel van verbazing hoe laag mijn onderste gehoordrempel lag. Tot we bij de 4 kHz aankwamen, daar reageerde ik pas 30 dB later.
Dit houdt dus niet in dat ik alles rond de 4 kHz 30 dB zachter hoor maar dat ik die frequenties pas waar ga nemen wanneer de geluidsdruk 30 dB hoger is waarna ik ze dus wel net zo luid waarneem als voorheen.
In het dagelijks leven heb ik er gelukkig nauwelijks last van, alleen als het heel stil is hoor ik het suizen en in drukke ruimten moet ik me meer concentreren om een gesprek te kunnen blijven volgen. Ik ben sindsdien in elk geval heel voorzichtig geworden met hard geluid, het blijkt dus dat de grens waarop schade kan ontstaan voor iedereen anders is en bij mij ligt die grens dus heel laag.

----------


## laserguy

Ik moet SOS bijtreden in zijn Ipod e.d.
Eergisteren zat ik op de trein. Als je dan de muziek hoort van twee banken verder die met IN EARS (ja, niet de gewone dopjes!!) aan het luisteren zijn dan weet je dat die echt misdadig bezig zijn voor hun gehoor. Ik vraag mij trouwens af hoe vervormingsvrij je MP3 speler dat geluid kan produceren... maar blijkbaar is hard tegenwoordig belangrijker dan goed.

----------


## SoundOfSilence

> Ik vraag mij trouwens af hoe vervormingsvrij je MP3 speler dat geluid kan produceren... maar blijkbaar is hard tegenwoordig belangrijker dan goed.



't is juist die vervorming die een gevoel geeft van luidheid.
Die vervorming leidt tot boventonen, die zo'n "pijn" doen dat je in een discotheek waant.

Helaas is je gehoor juist voor die hogere frequenties het meest gevoelig en heb je in dat gebied ook het snelst de schade.

----------


## partydrivein

Al loop ik nog niet zo heel lang mee, op sommige klussen staat het geluid niet normaal hard.
Het is natuurlijk het doel om een mooie, *verstaanbare* mix te maken.

Ik ben gelijk begonnen met oordoppen dragen, eerst van die gele universele :Embarrassment: 
nu heb ik al een tijdje van die universele plugjes waar een filter inzit.

Nu wil ik gegoten doppen laten maken, want er is toch een kleine piep/ suisje aanwezig :Frown:

----------


## berolios

> Een slim persoon lost een probleem op, een wijs persoon voorkomt het.
> Albert Einstein
> 
> Site eindelijk weer werkend



OFF-TOPIC...

zie ik hier een voorbeeld van signature kleptomanie ??
zal het als een compliment opvatten  :Wink: ...

ON-TOPIC...
toevallig ben ik deze week al twee keer tegen de lamp gelopen dat ik mijn doppen niet bij me had en heb direct lekkere fluitjes gehad...

Gehoorbescherming kost bijna niks (voor 120 euro heb je goede gegoten doppen)... je bent gek als je in deze business aan het werk gaat zonder !!

0,02

----------


## Poelmans

Mja, schrijnend verhaal... Maar dit is volgens mij toch genetisch mee bepaald. Pech natuurlijk als je met overgevoelige oortjes geboren wordt, maar je mag niet iedereen over dezelfde kam scheren. Als we straks optredens moeten doen aan 90dB(A), dan zijn we gewoon onnozel bezig.

100dB(A) lijkt mij anders wel een goeie richting. En we moeten het met z'n allen eens verplichten om als freelancer een dB-meter mee te nemen. Zelf heb ik er nog steeds geen gekocht, terwijl het mijn verantwoordelijkheid wel is (zowel als geluidstech als DJ) om het geluid voor iedereen binnen de perken te houden. Schandalig van mezelf, toch?

Maar oordoppen zijn volgens mij overrated: dit is een heel egoistische oplossing, zeker als technieker. Een voorbeeld: ik doe monitoring van een DJ met muzikanten. DJ bepaalt natuurlijk zijn eigen monitor, maar daarmee ook het ganse podiumvolume. We klokken af tegen 125dB(A), en tegen dan heb ik natuurlijk allang oordoppen in. Ik vraag me nu toch af: wie was nu de idioot? De DJ die onwetend te luid ging? Of ik die daarop zeer bewust (op vraag van de muzikanten) de monitor van de muzikanten luider heb gezet, om vervolgens in mezelf te zeggen "maak jullie gehoor maar stuk, ik doe oordoppen in"? IK!!! Had ik nooit mogen doen! Ik had gewoon die DJ zijn monitor stiller moeten zetten, en njet moeten zeggen tegen de muzikanten. Was mij worst geweest of zij dan hun optreden gestaakt hadden? Dit was de meest logische keuze voor de mensen op de eerste rij.... Ahnee, eigenlijk niet: was het optreden daardoor stopgezet, dan was ik mijn job kwijt... Ok, dan zal ik maar verder hipocriet wezen en oordoppen indoen...

Beter allemaal even samen nadenken over het hoe en waarom achter hoge (podium)volumes, en wat we eraan kunnen doen? EN verantwoordelijkheid nemen. Oordoppen zijn slechts een lapmiddel...

Om zelf al een paar constructieve tips te geven:
* Waarom ga je op de eerste rij staan bij een concert? Het is helaas een fact of life dat, wanneer je op 60 meter 95dB(A) wil overhouden, je net voor de boxen 125dB(A) hebt... Line arrays doen daar al een hele brok vanaf, maar je subs blijven... Als je niet doof wil worden, dan moet je niet gans werchter meemaken vanaf de subwoofers.... Plek genoeg op de wei, toch?

* Fuiven juist hetzelfde: toen ik zelf puber was gingen al mijn kameraden recht naar de luidspreker, om de gehele fuif 3 meter voor de luidspreker te kamperen (gelukkig niks aan over gehouden). Wat was er mis met de achterkant van de tent? Als alle mensen tegen de achterzijde van de tent plakken, dan zal de DJ met plezier de muziek stiller draaien hoor... (ok ja, volwassen DJs toch ;D)

* Een monitor is toch iets geks. Het is als een huis, of een harde schijf: hoe meer ruimte, hoe meer rommel je verzamelt. Of, hoe meer power, hoe harder de monitor ook _effectief_ zal gebruikt worden. In een ander topic zie ik een kleine line-array langs de DJ staan. Wie is de idioot hier? De DJ die meer power wil, of de geluidstech die dat daar neerpoot? Om het anders te stellen: als ik constant aan de buschauffeur vraag om harder te rijden, is hij dan verantwoordelijk bezig als ie dat ook effectief doet???? Eergisteren heb ik een 200W 10" monitor voor mezelf (kleine drive-inn) gekocht: is dat niet genoeg dan???

* Opdrachtgever wil harder? Papier laten tekenen dat alle schadeclaims wegens gehoorschade aan jou als geluidstech afwijst...

* Een monitortech met oordoppen, en artiesten zonder... klopt toch ergens niet??

Misschien allemaal niet even haalbaar, maar waar een wil is is een weg....

----------


## PeterZwart

Ik heb inmiddels al ongeveer anderhalf jaar tot 2 jaar op maat gemaakte oordoppen.. als ze op maat gemaakt zijn zitten ze lekkerder.. koordje eraan en je raakt ze niet snel kwijt.. 

op maat gemaakte zijn naar mijn idee ook minder "druk"gevoelig..

----------


## SoundOfSilence

> Een monitortech met oordoppen, en artiesten zonder... klopt toch ergens niet??



Nee, maar dan weet je wel wie z'n oren liefheeft en wie óf al stokdoof is óf dat graag wil worden.

Weet niet hoe het inmiddels met die aardige piano-spelende m'neer W.S. te Zeist gaat, maar heb de afgelopen meerdere optredens voor hem geschoven en dan liggen er (openlucht dan wel) naast een vleugel van 3meter gewoon 2 X-acts die bijna staan te clippen zo hard als ze staan. Dit wel op uitdrukkelijk verzoek van m'neer dan. 
Is dat niet vragen om gehoorbeschadiging?
Moet ik hem dan bewust zacht houden en volgende keer de klus niet meer krijgen omdat ik "niet bekwaam genoeg ben"?




> [FONT=Arial]W... S....... heeft[/FONT][FONT=Arial] last van gehoorvermindering aan beide oren. Door de gepaard gaande sterke vervorming van klanken is dat van essentiele invloed op zijn werkzaamheden als musicus. Al weken is [/FONT][FONT=Arial]W... S.......[/FONT][FONT=Arial] aangedaan van het feit dat hij niet op zijn oude niveau kan musiceren. [/FONT][FONT=Arial]W... S.......[/FONT][FONT=Arial]:"Het is zo frustrerend want ik ben niet in staat om te luisteren naar muziek en ik mis de zuivere klank en klankkleur van mijn vleugel intens".
> [/FONT]
>  [FONT=Arial]In verband met zijn herstel en de voorgeschreven rust heeft hij de komende tijd nog geen afspraken, geeft hij geen interviews en zal hij de media niet te woord staan[/FONT]



Ben benieuwd hoe dit uitpakt, maar gun hem het beste.

Mijn hele band speelt met doppen (danwel in-ear monitors, danwel dempers), afgezien van de zanger want "dat vindt ie niet fijn". Heb hem al heel vaak gewezen op het risico, maar als hij dat wil.... wie ben ik. (maar ik meet wel 120+ dB aan zijn oren).

----------


## MusicXtra

> Maar oordoppen zijn volgens mij overrated: dit is een heel egoistische oplossing, zeker als technieker. Een voorbeeld: ik doe monitoring van een DJ met muzikanten. DJ bepaalt natuurlijk zijn eigen monitor, maar daarmee ook het ganse podiumvolume. We klokken af tegen 125dB(A), en tegen dan heb ik natuurlijk allang oordoppen in. Ik vraag me nu toch af: wie was nu de idioot? De DJ die onwetend te luid ging? Of ik die daarop zeer bewust (op vraag van de muzikanten) de monitor van de muzikanten luider heb gezet, om vervolgens in mezelf te zeggen "maak jullie gehoor maar stuk, ik doe oordoppen in"? IK!!! Had ik nooit mogen doen! Ik had gewoon die DJ zijn monitor stiller moeten zetten, en njet moeten zeggen tegen de muzikanten. Was mij worst geweest of zij dan hun optreden gestaakt hadden? Dit was de meest logische keuze voor de mensen op de eerste rij.... Ahnee, eigenlijk niet: was het optreden daardoor stopgezet, dan was ik mijn job kwijt... Ok, dan zal ik maar verder hipocriet wezen en oordoppen indoen...
> 
> Beter allemaal even samen nadenken over het hoe en waarom achter hoge (podium)volumes, en wat we eraan kunnen doen? EN verantwoordelijkheid nemen. Oordoppen zijn slechts een lapmiddel...
> 
> Om zelf al een paar constructieve tips te geven:
> 
> * Een monitor is toch iets geks. Het is als een huis, of een harde schijf: hoe meer ruimte, hoe meer rommel je verzamelt. Of, hoe meer power, hoe harder de monitor ook _effectief_ zal gebruikt worden. In een ander topic zie ik een kleine line-array langs de DJ staan. Wie is de idioot hier? De DJ die meer power wil, of de geluidstech die dat daar neerpoot? Om het anders te stellen: als ik constant aan de buschauffeur vraag om harder te rijden, is hij dan verantwoordelijk bezig als ie dat ook effectief doet???? Eergisteren heb ik een 200W 10" monitor voor mezelf (kleine drive-inn) gekocht: is dat niet genoeg dan???
> 
> * Opdrachtgever wil harder? Papier laten tekenen dat alle schadeclaims wegens gehoorschade aan jou als geluidstech afwijst...
> ...



Als monitortechnicus werk je normaal gesproken ten dienste van de artiest en is het dus niet jouw verantwoordelijkheid wanneer deze de monitoren zo hard willen dat er gehoorschade op kan treden is dat dus niet jouw verantwoordelijkheid. Wil een artiest dus een line array al monitor dan krijgt hij dat, daarbij kun je van artiesten verwachten dat ze bekend zijn met de risico's en kun jij dus nooit aansprakelijk worden gesteld voor eventuele schade op dit vlak.

Bij een buschauffeur ligt het wel even anders, hij heeft de verantwoordelijkheid om jou veilig op de plek van bestemming te brengen en zich daarbij aan de verkeersregels te houden.

Dat je een zaaleigenaar/opdrachtgever laat tekenen voor de aansprakelijkheid lijkt me niet meer dan logisch, zoiets moet je standaard in je overeenkomst hebben staan en dus niet regelen op het moment dat hij het harder wil.

Een monitortech met oordoppen is er één die zijn verstand gebruikt en zuinig is op zijn oren.

----------


## Poelmans

> Als monitortechnicus werk je normaal gesproken ten dienste van de artiest en is het dus niet jouw verantwoordelijkheid wanneer deze de monitoren zo hard willen dat er gehoorschade op kan treden is dat dus niet jouw verantwoordelijkheid. Wil een artiest dus een line array al monitor dan krijgt hij dat, daarbij kun je van artiesten verwachten dat ze bekend zijn met de risico's en kun jij dus nooit aansprakelijk worden gesteld voor eventuele schade op dit vlak.
> 
> Bij een buschauffeur ligt het wel even anders, hij heeft de verantwoordelijkheid om jou veilig op de plek van bestemming te brengen en zich daarbij aan de verkeersregels te houden.
> 
> Dat je een zaaleigenaar/opdrachtgever laat tekenen voor de aansprakelijkheid lijkt me niet meer dan logisch, zoiets moet je standaard in je overeenkomst hebben staan en dus niet regelen op het moment dat hij het harder wil.
> 
> Een monitortech met oordoppen is er één die zijn verstand gebruikt en zuinig is op zijn oren.



Uiteraard heb je overschot van gelijk: als ik tegen artiesten in ga werken heb ik de job straks niet meer, en ze zouden zich bekend moeten zijn met de risico's. Daarom is het mijn verantwoordelijkheid niet, en doe ik gewoon oordoppen in.

Maar geef toe dat er gewoon veel heropvoeding nodig is, en dat wanneer dat gebeurd is, dan zouden oordoppen overbodig moeten zijn. I know, het is een utopie (wegens eigenzinnige artiesten), maar wel waarheid.

----------


## partydrivein

> OFF-TOPIC...
> 
> zie ik hier een voorbeeld van signature kleptomanie ??
> zal het als een compliment opvatten ...



Nee denk dat het eerder toeval is :Embarrassment: 

Is een uitspraak waar ik graag naar handel.

----------


## berolios

> Nee denk dat het eerder toeval is...



Wel heel toevallig dat het dan exact hetzelfde gefomuleerd is, met interpunctie en alles erop en eraan (zo was hij orgineel niet namelijk  :Wink: )... afijn, van mij mag je hoor  :Wink:  :Cool: ... ik handel er ook graag naar !

Nou, wel weer genoeg gezeverd ... Cheers!

----------


## purplehaze

Het grappige is dat muzikanten ook wel eens met geluidsdempende doppen in op het podium staan, hun marshall toren lekker opschroeven en dan mekkeren dan ze de monitoren voorop de buhne niet horen.
Ik heb dan altijd een goed gesprek voor dat ik ook maar iets verder doe.
Kom even... het zaalgeluid is dan ook al op voorhand naar de kl*te.
Als iedereen nu eens normaal met zijn volumeknop omgaat en aan het openschroeven daarvan geen sensatie ontleent gaat het een stuk beter voor ieders oortjes 
;-)

----------


## GKO

> * Een monitortech met oordoppen, en artiesten zonder... klopt toch ergens niet??



Staat de artiest ook naast een stapel subs?

Hoelang duurt een festival dag voor een artiest vs monitor mixer?

----------


## jurjen_barel

> Als monitortechnicus werk je normaal gesproken ten dienste van de artiest en is het dus niet jouw verantwoordelijkheid wanneer deze de monitoren zo hard willen dat er gehoorschade op kan treden is dat dus niet jouw verantwoordelijkheid. Wil een artiest dus een line array al monitor dan krijgt hij dat, daarbij kun je van artiesten verwachten dat ze bekend zijn met de risico's en kun jij dus nooit aansprakelijk worden gesteld voor eventuele schade op dit vlak.
> 
> Bij een buschauffeur ligt het wel even anders, hij heeft de verantwoordelijkheid om jou veilig op de plek van bestemming te brengen en zich daarbij aan de verkeersregels te houden.



Als geluidstechnicus heb je je ook aan de regels te houden. Als je een buschauffeur of taxichauffeur 200 euro geeft om wat verkeersboetes op te lopen, zal hij best even zwaaiend langs een flitskast rijden. Wil mijn opdrachtgever boetes oplopen als hij zich niet aan de geluidsdruknorm wil houden, mag hij dat van mij.

Maar wat als die bus of taxi door zijn snelheid een ongeval veroorzaakt? Dat had de klant niet gewild om diverse redenen, de andere partij (overreden voetganger?) had ook nooit gevraagd. Net zo min als dat de artiest moedwillig zijn gehoor wil verliezen of dat de bezoekers aan de voorrand van het podium dat willen. Moeten we dan toch niet als oom agent op onze plek staan met één hand in het wetboek en de mededeling dat het echt wel voor ieders welzijn is?

----------


## Pino

Nu hebben we al uitgebreid de problemen gezien, gelezen; 
maar wordt het niet eens tijd om met oplossingen te komen zodat het zaalgeluid idd zachter kan zonder dat er ook maar iets van de muziek verloren gaat.

Misschien door delay speakers wat vroeger in te schakelen dan pakweg 25 meter.
Als je de FOH mixer wat korter bij het podium kan plaatsen (zeg 12 tot 15 meter) en je kan dan al met delay's starten; dan hoeft de FOH zo ver niet te dragen en kan hij zowiezo zachter.
Natuurlijk speelt hier ook de vorm en de akoestiek van de zaal mee en is dit voor bandartiesten of DJ sets makkelijker dan voor bands, maar misschien hebben jullie ook oplossingen?

allee, de volgendèèèèè

Pino

----------


## Poelmans

@GKO: de monitortech mag dan wel een heel festival naast de subs staan, maar helaas pindakaas dempt een oordop geen sub. Das nu eenmaal hoe sublaag werkt: het komt via je gehele lichaam naar binnen, niet alleen langs de gehoorgang. Dus mijn opmerking blijft staan: een monitortech mét en een muzikant zonder klopt niet.

Wat ik trouwens ook heb opgepikt ergens in dit topic:
* Een FOH tech die zegt dat ie met zulke podiumvolumes het steeds moeilijker heeft om dat te overstemmen in de zaal
* Een monitortech die een muzikant heeft mét oordoppen, maar die alles op standje 'oorlog' wil om zeker geen zaalgeluid op te pikken...
Tja, dan is dat praatje idd nodig... die oordoppen maken geen bal uit voor de muzikant (want hij soupeert zijn demping op aan extra volume), maar zijn nefast voor de mensen in de zaal (want de FOH man duwt exra volume). 

Alweer: oordoppen zijn een lapmiddel, geen oplossing  :Wink: 

Pino's oplossing zit wel wat in trouwens... Alleen heeft de eerste rij k*tgeluid doordat daar alles wsl overstemd is door podiumgeluid  :Wink: 

PS, @ GKO: Dat een festival-monitortech de hele dag naast subs staat is makkelijk op te lossen: de monitortech niet te lang in dat volume laten staan!!!!! Ok, meer manschappen nodig. Maar wat primeert? Geld of gezondheid? En daarbij: de rest van de dag kan die monitortech die 'aan zijn dosis zit' gaan troubleshooten her en der, of wat stagehand spelen, maar ditmaal mét oordoppen in... Ja, daar zijn oordoppen mijns inziens wél nuttig: om iets anders te doen dan geluid terwijl je in geluid staat.. Zoals je krantje lezen achter de FOH terwijl de gasttech zijn ding doet? Maar daar volstaan die gele dingen dus evengoed.

----------


## moderator

Wie boekt je? de artiest? de concertorganisator?
Wie is er primair(!) verantwoordelijk voor het bepalen van het volume?

We kennen toch ook zaken waar het niet mag?
Was toevallig afgelopen zaterdag in cafe de Paap in Den Haag, hangt een dikke limitter die al aangaat als iemand op een snare hakt.


De discussie wie er verantwoordelijk is voor het veroorzaken van geluidsoverlast en wellicht voortvloeiende beschadiging van het gehoor van bezoekers in een onderwerp waarin iemands afscheidsbrief wordt aangehaald komt wrang over.
Drankgebruik heeft invloed op gevoeligheid van het gehoor, mensen in beschonken toestand ervaren geluid als minder hard, de kroegeigenaar zal anticiperen, de geluidstech ook.

Wie is er verantwoordelijk voor schade aan het gehoor van bezoekers?

Een busmaatschappij zal een begrenzer in de bus inbouwen, een gebruiksvergunning zal een bepaald maximum volume omschrijven.

Ik ken technici die met 100dB  zulk kutgeluid weten te maken dat ik vermoeid, geïrriteerd en misselijk van wordt.

Ik ken technici die met 110dB een strak gelid neerzetten, waarbij ik op 20m van het podium met geconcentreerd luisteren de persoon naast me nog redelijk kan verstaan en geen pijnlijk gevoel in mn oren ervaar.

Enige wat ik wil aangeven, net als Ralph in zijn openingsbericht, denk er eens over na.

Het lijkt me iets te oppertunistisch dat we hier in een paar pagina's internetgebrabbel DE op lossing gaan aandragen,

----------


## Poelmans

> De discussie wie er verantwoordelijk is voor het veroorzaken van geluidsoverlast en wellicht voortvloeiende beschadiging van het gehoor van bezoekers in een onderwerp waarin iemands afscheidsbrief wordt aangehaald komt wrang over.



Ok, laten we dan allemaal gewoon onze kop in het zand steken, stoppen in de oren, en gaan met de decibels! ons probleem niet! Wij zijn tenslotte maar uitvoerend voetvolk!!!!

Nee, je kan heus argumenteren dat maximum volumes eigenlijk de opdrachtgever zijn probleem zijn. Maar ik heb hier 2 bedenkingen bij:
* De organisator kent geen bal van geluid. Anders was jij daar geen geluidstechnieker.
* Voor een podium geldt meestal géén geluidsnorm, of hij wordt genegeerd. Gewoon 130dB blazen dan? Denk het niet....


Trouwens, laat ik even de bouw erbij betrekken (toevallig is mijn hoofdberoep werfleider in de sleutel op de deur): Onze opdrachtgever is steeds een particulier die geen bal van de bouw kent. Als er dan iets niet volgens de _regels van de kunst_ uitgevoerd wordt, dan worden WIJ altijd aansprakelijk gesteld door de bevoegde rechtbank. Waarom? Omdat wij de professional zijn die de regels van de kunst hoort te kennen, en dat de bouwheer dat als particulier niet hoort te kennen. Een Architect heeft zelfs _het recht zijn overeenkomst met de klant te verbreken_ wanneer deze toch iets wil uitgevoerd hebben dat tegen de regels van de kunst indruist, ook nadat de architect (of aannemer) zijn _informatieplicht_ heeft uitgeoefend.

Ik heb in bovenstaand een paar dingen in cursief gezet: ik schat in dat deze dingen ook voor ons als verhuurfirma (uiteindelijk ook een aannemer) gelden: Er zijn bepaalde regels (in ons geval geluidsnormen) waaraan moet gehouden worden. En we moeten niet verwachten van de opdrachtgever dat hij deze kent, want hij is een leek. WIJ zijn de professionel, en hebben de plicht om de opdrachtgever te informeren, en mogen onder geen geding iets doen wat tegen deze normen indruist. Zelfs wanneer de opdrachtgeven na uitoefening van onze informatieplicht daar expliciet achter vraagt. Dat is althans wat een Belgische rechtbank zou zeggen wanneer iemand een schadeclaim voor gehoorschade zou indienen.

Maargoed, iedereen die dat niet gelooft, steek maar lekker je kop in het zand, en steek lekker egoïstisch je oordoppen in, terwijl JIJ de rest van de weide of podium zijn gehoor naar de kloten speelt. Doet iedere geluidstech toch al jaren? Het antwoord op de topictitel is bij deze dus: *NEEN*

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ok, laten we dan allemaal gewoon onze kop in het zand steken, stoppen in de oren, en gaan met de decibels! ons probleem niet! Wij zijn tenslotte maar uitvoerend voetvolk!!!!
> 
> Nee, je kan heus argumenteren dat maximum volumes eigenlijk de opdrachtgever zijn probleem zijn. Maar ik heb hier 2 bedenkingen bij:
> * De organisator kent geen bal van geluid. Anders was jij daar geen geluidstechnieker.
> * Voor een podium geldt meestal géén geluidsnorm, of hij wordt genegeerd. Gewoon 130dB blazen dan? Denk het niet....
> 
> 
> Trouwens, laat ik even de bouw erbij betrekken (toevallig is mijn hoofdberoep werfleider in de sleutel op de deur): Onze opdrachtgever is steeds een particulier die geen bal van de bouw kent. Als er dan iets niet volgens de _regels van de kunst_ uitgevoerd wordt, dan worden WIJ altijd aansprakelijk gesteld door de bevoegde rechtbank. Waarom? Omdat wij de professional zijn die de regels van de kunst hoort te kennen, en dat de bouwheer dat als particulier niet hoort te kennen. Een Architect heeft zelfs _het recht zijn overeenkomst met de klant te verbreken_ wanneer deze toch iets wil uitgevoerd hebben dat tegen de regels van de kunst indruist, ook nadat de architect (of aannemer) zijn _informatieplicht_ heeft uitgeoefend.
> 
> ...



Je hebt grotendeels gelijk maar je verhaal vraagt wel om enige nuancering.
Het publiek wordt wellicht als leek gezien op gebied van geluid maar van een artiest mag je wel verwachten dat hij precies weet waar hij mee bezig is en wat de risico's zijn.
Daarnaast is het nog altijd zo dat, wanneer je binnen redelijke grenzen blijft voor wat betreft de geluidsdruk, er altijd voor het publiek bereikbare plaatsen zullen zijn waar de geluidsdruk wel degelijk te hoog is.
Daarbij is de grens waarop gehoorschade ontstaat niet alleen per persoon verschillend maar ook nog eens afhankelijk van de tijdsduur van blootstelling. 
Bovendien is het ook nog eens zo dat het publiek zelf vaak al zoveel geluid kan produceren dat gehoorschade kan ontstaan, wat dus eigenlijk inhoudt dat het in de praktijk onmogelijk is op een volume te draaien waarbij geen risico is op gehoorschade.
En wie is er aansprakelijk voor schade door het geluid dat het publiek zelf produceert? :Confused: 
Ik denk dat iedere zichzelf respecterende technicus zelf moet zorgen voor een acceptabel geluidsniveau.

----------


## moderator

Komt impulsief over Poelmans, nu is het wel mijn bedoeling om te prikkelen, maar zeker niet om te irriteren!

Ik ken het bouwbesluit, maar het geluidsbesluit heb ik even gemist?

Je refereert aan je degelijkse bezigheden, voor mij is dat licht en geluid, ik probeer bij te blijven wat er wel en niet is toegestaan, wat er wel en niet mogelijk is, wat er handig is.

Zo vind ik een dB meter handig, maar oren aan m'n hoofd zijn vaak verstandiger dan die meter.

ieniemini voorbeeldje: sta in een feesttent, alleen de monitors op het podium staan aan, we gaan al harder dan het toegestane geluidsniveau aldaar.
Om een feestje te maken voor de ca. 1500 bezoekers zal ik er toch wat PA bij moeten mixen.
Doe ik dat? of doe ik dat niet?
Ervaring leert me dat ik dat steeds wel doe, omdat ik anders niet steeds wordt teruggevraagd.

Ander voorval: band komt podium op met twee lesley's en poten die naast de monitortafel neer, prima: ik is van podium af!

Luisteren en nadenken, maar ik zie maar verdomd weinig regelgeving!
Daarmee helaas ook heel weinig houvast om een statement te maken naar muzikanten, opdrachtgevers.....andere mensen die hun kop in het zand steken maar hun oren boven het maaiveld houden?

----------


## tarpan

Artiesten zouden idd moeten weten waar ze mee bezig zijn en wat de risico's van te hoge geluidsdruk is.
Helaas blijf ik vaststellen dat er veel zijn die toch een oorverdovend volume nodig hebben om die "drive te voelen".
Ik ben al een paar het podium opgeklommen om te kijken wat het probleem is, als ze teken doen dat het toch luider moet.
Als een gitarist dan 1 akkoord speelt om duidelijk te maken dat zijn monitor veel te stil is, vlieg ik 3 meter achteruit...
2 monitors van 500W op 2 meter van hen is niet luid genoeg...?

----------


## Pino

Nu vind ik dit eigenlijk wel een interessante discussie...

Om even terug te komen om de verantwoordelijkheid contractueel bij de organisator te leggen: ik denk dat dat in België niet eens wettelijk is. Er is altijd nog zo'n uitspraak als dat je als aannemer (technicus dus) nooit de gehele verantwoordelijkheid kan afschuiven; net zoals de bordjes "het bestuur is niet verantwoordelijk voor gebeurlijke ongevallen" niet rechtsgeldig zijn. Duzzz oppassen met zulke zaken in je contract. Natuurlijk moet wel altijd het oorzakelijk verband kunnen worden aangetoond, en da's niet altijd gemakkelijk.

Dan is er ook bij ons nog zoiets dat de overheid hun meting kan doen "op publiek toegankelijke plaatsen".  Als de mensen tot vlak bij de luidsprekers kunnen komen dan heb je meestal wel een probleem... Voordeeltje van een line array - de arm der wet is ook maar een dikke meter, dus als je ze 7 meter hoog hangt maak je winst.

Uiteindelijk ben ik ook groot voorstander van het volume niet harder dan nodig en doe m'n eigen bescherming in wanneer ik blootgesteld word aan hoge volumes.

Pino

Pino

----------


## Poelmans

> Om even terug te komen om de verantwoordelijkheid contractueel bij de organisator te leggen: ik denk dat dat in België niet eens wettelijk is. Er is altijd nog zo'n uitspraak als dat je als aannemer (technicus dus) nooit de gehele verantwoordelijkheid kan afschuiven; net zoals de bordjes "het bestuur is niet verantwoordelijk voor gebeurlijke ongevallen" niet rechtsgeldig zijn.



Klopt als een bus!!! De moderator haalt ook een term als 'bouwbesluit' aan. Nu is dat een term die we in België niet bestaat. Er bestaat eigenlijk geen enkele 'wetgeving voor de bouw'. We hebben enkel rechtspraak die telkens oordeelt (en dus precedent is) dat de aannemer zich 'aan de regels van de kunst' moet houden, en idd de verantwoordelijkheid onder geen geding van zich af kan schuiven, en als de klant daarop staat zelfs zijn contract kan/moet verbreken.

De regels van de kunst, dat is dan een onoverzichtelijke stapel normen en publicaties.

Als we die lijn doortrekken naar een geluidsversterkende firma (een aannemer eigenlijk): Er zijn wel degelijk regels van de kunst: de van toepassing zijnde miliieunormen ivm geluid. Hou je je daar als geluidstech niet aan, dan ga je onverbiddelijk in de fout.

Dus, als jij zegt dat je luider moet omdat je volgende keer het werk niet terugkrijgt, dan schort er iets aan de mentaliteit in deze branche.... En ik weet wel dat dat allemaal wat idealistisch is om te zeggen, maar uiteindelijk is het een ziekte die 'gegroeid' is door de jaren heen. We kunnen door de techniek steeds harder, en we zijn nog zo stom om effectief harder te gaan.

----------


## moderator

De regels van de kunst kunnen dan ook in je voordeel werken?
De meeste technici gaan harder uit dan 90dB voor een periode van meer dan een paar minuten...

Des te langer je wordt blootgesteld aan hoge geluidsvolumes, des te destructiever dit kan zijn je gehoor.
Wanneer dit schijnbaar op alle festivals en optredens het geval is, is dat de norm?
Wanneer je je houdt aan de norm, houdt je je aan de regels van de kunst en daarmee zou de aansprakelijkheid verschuiven?

Ik denk dat het voeren van een discussie zin heeft op het moment dat er een kader is, dus een uitgangspunt van wat een realistisch volume is ten opzichte van wat schadelijk kan zijn voor het gehoor.

Niet?

----------


## MusicXtra

Het is vergelijken van appels en peren....
Zaken in de bouw zijn meestal te vangen in abstracte dingen, bijveoorbeeld een vloer moet die dikte hebben en de isolatie moet die waarde zijn.
Met geluid is het een heel ander verhaal.
Zet 2000 mensen bij elkaar, giet er hier en daar wat drank in en ga de geluidsdruk eens meten. Je zult al snel aan 90 dBA of hoger komen. :EEK!: 
Zet dan eens een muziekje op dat 80 dBA produceert aan de voorste rij, dan hoor je die muziek dus echt niet terwijl je, om gehoorschade uit te sluiten, toch echt niet hoger mag. Niet meer dan logisch dat je opdrachtgever je echt nooit meer terug zal vragen als je weigert harder te gaan, zijn publiek zal immers ook nooit meer terugkomen.
We kunnen hier dus wel met zijn allen lekker hypocriet gaan zitten mekkeren dat concollega's het verkeerd doen maar er is geen enkele technicus die zich aan de limieten KAN houden.
Het is gewoon niet anders dan dat je op een evenement met luidruchtige mensen minimaal 100 dB moet draaien om nog iets mee te krijgen van de muziek en die 100 dB is ruim voldoende om in korte tijd onherstelbare schade toe te brengen aan de oortjes.

----------


## showband

een rechtbank zal beslissen aan de hand van een enorme lijst mogelijke overwegingen. Ik noem er een paar:

-gewoonterecht
 * is het volume normaal, en dus te verwachten, op die-en-die locatie?
 * zijn er eerdere veroordelingen geweest voor zo een vergrijp?
 * hoe hard draait men normaal? 
 * hoe hard mogen naastliggende horeca volgens de vergunning draaien?
 * wat staat er in andere richlijnen, bestemmingsplannen.

-bijzaken
 * is er een richtlijn in de gemeente? horeca? Verhuur? die redelijkerwijs een grens zou geven. (de arbo is erg duidelijk 85dB voor langere tijd maximaal. maar bijvoorbeeld deze thread zou bij een rechter als aanvullend bewijs kunnen dienen dat geluidsmensen over het algemeen bewust te hard draaien)
 * waren er klachten bij organisatie / techniek enz?
 * Waren er waarschuwingen geplaatst en oordoppen makkelijk verkrijgbaar. (kan ook tegen je werken. Omdat er dus doelbewust te hard gedraait wordt)
 * wordt het volume sowiso in de gaten gehouden? (als niemand meet / boeit dan kun je verwijtbaar gedrag aan je bips krijgen)
 * Staat er op de poster " keiharde hardcoremetal avond. al tien jaar de hardste"?... hmm
 * stonden er dranghekken voor speakers en waren er (vips?) die tussen de speakers en de dranghekken toegelaten werden? 

De rechter kan bijvoorbeeld op grond van een bestemmingsplan "bedrijventerrein met toestemming voor horeca" door een slimme officier van justitie ineens met arbo normen uit de lucht komen. Maar net zo goed  besluiten dat het beschikbaar stellen van oordopjes voldoende is voor elk exces.

Dat is het mooie van nederlands rechtspraak. De rechter is onafhankelijk. En jurispondentie is niet dwingend.

----------


## moderator

MusicXtra: het trekken van die conclusie duurt bij sommige mensen wat langer en het is mijn ervaring dat het zelf laten formuleren van de meest realistische kant zorgt er doorgaans voor dat er meer retrosopectie en minder verwijtend gedrag ( zoals kop in het zand steken).

----------


## Poelmans

Nee, met normen bedoelen we dan wel papieren normen... Maargoed ja, je kan daar advocaten lang over laten pallaveren. Ik wou gewoon aantonen dat gehoorschade bij bezoekers wel degelijk onze zorg als geluidstechnieker of DJ is (als man die de volumeknop bedient), en niet die van de organisator (tenzij die organisator je werkgever is in plaats van je klant, dan is hij hoofdelijk verantwoordelijk)

En uiteindelijk denk ik dat dit bij de meeste FOH techniekers wel snor zit: ik denk dat we op festivals als Werchter niet echt van waanzinnige volumes kunnen spreken, maar eerder van 'korte pieken'. 100dB in een optreden van een uur, kunnen we mee leven. En zeker met de komst van de line array hebben we volumes op de voorste rij kunnen beperken...

Bij monitoring gaat het echter meer dan eens mis. En steek dat niet alleen op de artiest. De artiest ZOU moeten weten waar hij mee bezig is, maar dan nog: zijn job is niet de versterking, maar pure entertainment... Als niemand hem komt zeggen dat, als hij nu gewoon zijn gitaarversterker stiller zet, hij misschien ook minder monitoring nodig heeft?

Vandaar mijn statement: een monitortech mét oordoppen, en een artiest zonder op hetzelfde podium klopt gewoon niet. Die artiest is natuurlijk niet goed bezig, maar wat houdt die monitortech tegen om een praatje te doen hierover met de artiest?

Of eigenlijk, om het wat beter te verstaan uit oogpunt van een artiest of DJ: ik kan (als DJ) eigenlijk vlot genoeg zonder monitor mixen, zelfs op grote installaties (2000 man met mezelf achter de FOH stack zelfs), maar mét monitor is het zoveel gemakkelijker. In het begin van de avond hou ik me braafjes aan 'een beetje monitor'. Tijdens de avond heb ik al een biertje meer op, en gaat die monitor harder open. En nog wat harder. Maar op een gegeven moment begint hij te kraken, of te limiten. Dan stop ik vanzelf, want meer monitor betekent slechter geluid, dus moeilijker mixen.

Snap je de moraal hierachter? Of dat nu een 200-watter is of een 1000-watter, ik stop altijd tegen de limiter. Maar raad eens bij welke van de 2 ik zonder tinitus achter de discobar uitkom? Daarom heb ik mezelf een 10" monitor gekocht met 'slechts' 200W: kwestie van mezelf in toom te kunnen houden als ik dronken ben.
Nu, met 2 monitors van 500W is op zich niks mis mee, die zouden op hetzelfde volume zuiverder en dus beter moeten klinken. Maar door hun hoge headroom moet jij als monitortech de beperkende factor zijn: tot daar, en niet verder! Wil je jezelf beter horen? Zet de gitaarversterker dan stiller! Of richt de monitor wat beter naar je toe...

Ofcourse zal niet elke muzikant dat graag horen, maar dat is heropvoeden. Net hetzelfde als een rotverwend kind dat alle speelgoed krijgt dat het maar wil, maar dat op een gegeven ogenblik toch een 'nee' hoort: die zal ook de heleboel bij mekaar bleiten. Ga anders eens met de dB-meter naast de muzikant staan? Heeft bij mij ook zeer confronterend gewerkt....

----------


## SoundOfSilence

> Nee, met normen bedoelen we dan wel papieren normen
> 
> .... 
> 
> 100dB in een optreden van een uur, kunnen we mee leven.
> ....
> 
> Als niemand hem komt zeggen dat, als hij nu gewoon zijn gitaarversterker stiller zet, hij misschien ook minder monitoring nodig heeft?
> 
> ...



Even kijken: Als we de "norm" uit de branchcatalogus aanhouden, is 98 dB gedurende 7,5 minuten veilig en 101 dB gedurende 3,75 minuut. Dus een uur op 100 dB is gewoon gegarandeerde schade.
...
Als ik tegen een gitarist zeg dat ie z'n speaker eens onder een hoek moet zetten omdat hij niet met zijn knieën, maar met zijn oren hoort wordt ik uitgelachen en krijg ik het verzoek of ie meer op de monitor kan. Terwijl ik als neveneffect van zijn keuze (als front-man) ongelofelijk mijn best moet doen om over zijn getetter heen te "blazen".
...
10" / 200 watt. Tja, hoe lang sta je erin?
Je gaat allicht harder dan 90 dB, dus kun je niet langer dan een uur erin staan. De meeste DJ's die ik ken draaien langer dan een uur.
Maar goed, de meeste DJ's die ik ken drinken ook geen druppel alcohol als ze moeten draaien.

De stelling dat alles eerder moet vervormen omdat je het dan zachter zet is natuurlijk onzin. Al is het maar omdat de bijproducten nog harder en schadelijker zijn dan het normale muzieksignaal. Daarnaast, moeten we dan ook maar frontsetjes weg gaan zetten die maar 95 dB kunnen uitspugen zodat de frontman zich genoodzaakt ziet om zachter te blijven?
...
Laatst een leuk feestje in een tent.. man of 300 met een leuke band. Band ging lekker rond de 95 - 97 dB. Publiek ging daar even flink overheen. In "meezingmomenten" haalden ze 112 dB :EEK!: . Het gefluit vlak voor de toegift ging over de rand van mijn dB meter (135 dB max). 

Als we kijken hoe lang je dat zonder gevaar kunt hebben:
Meezingen op 112 dB: 14 seconden
Fluiten op 135 dB: 0,22 seconden.

Dan kan ik nog zo "verantwoord" bezig zijn met mijn 95 dB (kwartier), maar wat kan je hier dan tegen doen?

----------


## MusicXtra

> Dan kan ik nog zo "verantwoord" bezig zijn met mijn 95 dB (kwartier), maar wat kan je hier dan tegen doen?



Terug naar 80? :Big Grin: 
Of iedereen vragen of ze stil willen zijn, is best te doen met 300 man.

----------


## Poelmans

@Sounofsilence, over dat uitgelachen worden door de muzikant:
kijk dat begrijp ik best hoor. Ik word ook niet graag uitgelachen, en heb dan ook iets van, pfff trek uw plan. Maar waarom wordt deze topic dan gestart?

Kijk, das zoiets geks op dit forum:
* Eerst krijgen we topics van maximale geluidsdruk en oordoppen, allemaal mooi, en eigenlijk moeten we ons dit ook aantrekken...
* Dan krijgen we van die 'monitortopics' waar ofwel gezeurd wordt over muzikanten die veel te luid willen, en plaatjes gepost worden van DJ's met halve line-arrays naast hun kop. Eigenlijk lachen we daar allemaal eens goed mee, en we doen onze oordoppen in
* Dan drijft de tinitus een van deze muzikanten tot het uiterste, en post er iemand een topic van, hey misschien moeten we ons dat maar wat meer aantrekken
* Helaas zegt dan de meerderheid: laat maar doen. Probleem waar geen oplossing voor is, dus ik doe mijn oordoppen in...

Wat ik daarbovenop ook jammer vind, is dat als ik zelf toegeef dat ik soms zelf in de fout ga, maar daar conclusies uit probeer te trekken, en zo een oplossing probeer samen te stellen, dat iedereen hier mij direct in de grond boort.

Wie was het ook alweer die zei: "wie zonder zonden is werpe de eerste steen?"

Zo heb jij het over DJ's die niet drinken... Straf... Ik dacht dat dat een uitgestorven ras was? Weinig drinken is iets anders, die bestaan wel degelijk. Maar laten we eerlijk zijn: na 1 pint is mijn oor voor detail al om zeep hoor... Doe daar nog een beetje luistermoeheid bij...

----------


## showband

Toch onlangs nog bij the brand new heavies nog gezien dat de band op een gratis optreden buiten gewoon tussen de nummers door met de voorste rij informeerde en dwingend
" soundman, please turn the front of house down"
naar de FOH doorgaf. In de microfoon.  :Smile: 

Als band hebben wij al jaren een eigen dB meter mee. Met de organisatie en de FOH spreken wij dan duidelijk af. "als de meter de hele tijd boven dit punt komt moet de schuif omlaag" Is fair en duidelijk.

Wij houden 95 tot 97dBA gemiddeld op de dansvoer voor het toneel voor in de zaal aan. En willen absoluut niet boven de 100dBA draaien. Dat is onze bovengrens.

De al eerder aangehaalde Paap in Den Haag spelen wij dan ook elk jaar wel een keer. En nooit iets van limiters/begrenzers gemerkt. Die staat NL op 100dBA in de zaal. En dat halen we gewoon never niet in die kroeg. _Met drie blazers en echte drums nota bene._ Er zijn in die zaal echter bands die omkeren en weggaan nog voor de soundcheck...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Ik draag al sinds 1982 oordoppen. (en er zeker in de eighties vaak slaande ruzie om gehad. Omdat medemuzikanten het daragen ervan toen als een persoonlijke belediging opvatten) En ik heb in 1994 al mijn grote gitaarversterkers in de mottenballen gedaan. Speel alleen in-ear of bij schnabbels met 15watt(!) gitaarversterker. Er is meer dan genoeg aanbod van bands en geluidsbedrijven dat excessen afgestraft kunnen worden.

samengevat:
-elke avond vooraf een dB limiet bespreken helpt.
-alle schakels in de keten moeten downsizen naar apparatuur die voor nederlands podia geschikt is.
-we moeten elkaar tot de orde roepen. En daar voor openstaan. Soms merk je het zelf niet eens. (bijvoorbeeld als je ziek bent en toch moet spelen)

Als er dan nog ooit een rechtzaak van komt denk ik er ook geen probleem mee te hebben. Wij hebben er aantoonbaar actief alles aan gedaan. De rest is aan derden. Zonder onze toestemming.

----------


## partydrivein

> De al eerder aangehaalde Paap in Den Haag spelen wij dan ook elk jaar wel een keer. En nooit iets van limiters/begrenzers gemerkt. Die staat NL op 100dBA in de zaal. En dat halen we gewoon never niet in die kroeg. _Met drie blazers en echte drums nota bene._



Bij mij klapte die al dicht op de snare (onversterkt)

Toen ik schreeuwde (had geen talkback mic) sloeg het dicht...

Die limiter daar staat veels te strak!

----------


## moderator

andere ervaring toch... Die limiter daar laat het perfect toe een geluid neer te zetten wat stevig is, maar je moet wel normaal/professioneel met je spullen/instrumenten om kunnen gaan!
Houthakkers worden genadeloos afgestraft, prima toko! goeie chocomel ook...
Mensen die spullen vergeten mogen niet roepen dat iemand anders iets niet goed geregeld heeft, dat recht verspeel je als je gekke dingen moet gaan doen...over een PA systeem heenbrullen naar een podium is niet alleen raar, is prutserwerk!

Het bespreekbaar maken is wel de beste methode, maar voor veel acts is het volume niet bespreekbaar, die staan gewoontegetrouw al bij het eerste acooord met een vingertje omhoog naar de monitorman te seinen

----------


## partydrivein

> andere ervaring toch... Die limiter daar laat het perfect toe een geluid neer te zetten wat stevig is, maar je moet wel normaal/professioneel met je spullen/instrumenten om kunnen gaan!
> Houthakkers worden genadeloos afgestraft, prima toko! goeie chocomel ook...
> Mensen die spullen vergeten mogen niet roepen dat iemand anders iets niet goed geregeld heeft, dat recht verspeel je als je gekke dingen moet gaan doen...over een PA systeem heenbrullen naar een podium is niet alleen raar, is prutserwerk!
> 
> Het bespreekbaar maken is wel de beste methode, maar voor veel acts is het volume niet bespreekbaar, die staan gewoontegetrouw al bij het eerste acooord met een vingertje omhoog naar de monitorman te seinen



Inderdaad prima toko, chocomel volgende keer maar proberen.
Toen ik daar was stond de limiter zo strak omdat ze ruzie hadden met de buren, en dan moest het een tijdje wat minder.

Monitors heb ik geen last van, wij werken met in-ear, daarom kan het podiumgeluid ook minder want zij draaien hem zelf al minder hard, ik zit aan hun knoppen.
Dan hoef ik ook minder bij te schuiven, wat volgens mij de bedoeling is :Smile: 

Normaal heb ik mijn eigen mics bij, alleen de geluidsman van de Paap die er die avond zou zijn was verhinderd, iets met heel hard rijden :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Ik dus onverwachts geluid doen.

Maar een drummer krijgt zijn snare volgens mij al met + 100dB in zijn oren.
Ik moet dat dus compenseren, zelfs als ik met zo min mogelijke dB's schoof zat ik al op het randje, en dan komen je solo's en de uithalen van de zangeres er nog bij!

Het stond echt neit hard, daar hou ik niet van en ik probeer de oortjes in de gaten te houden wat meestal lukt.

En ik brulde niet over de PA heen, maar de in-ears van onze dove muzikanten :Wink: 

Sorry dat het of-topic is

----------


## showband

nog een linkje;

Zingende patatbakker Edwin Jongman stopt er mee - Weblog De Wolden

----------


## MusicXtra

> nog een linkje;
> 
> Zingende patatbakker Edwin Jongman stopt er mee - Weblog De Wolden



Dit heeft niets met het onderwerp van dit topic te maken, de man heeft waarschijnlijk verklevende gehoorbeentjes of zo.
Dit is te opereren maar de kans op verbetering is minimaal, met de tijd verslechterd het gehoor steeds meer.
Van overbelasting is hierbij dus helemaal geen sprake.

----------


## tarpan

Gisteren op een repetitie van een bandje waar ik nu een jaar of 2 het geluid voor doe...
Sologitarist wou altijd luider dan nodig (té luid dus...)
Ik heb hem steeds met handen en voeten proberen uit te leggen dat dat niet gezond was enzovoort.
Blijkbaar had hij dit nieuws ook ergens op een forum gelezen en wat denk je dat 'ie gisteren zei?
gitarist: "gasten, ik hoor mezelf bijna niet"
band: "zet je versteker dan iets luider"
gitarist: " kunnen jullie niet gewoon stiller spelen? Ik heb gelezen over iemand.......en ik moet toegeven dat ik sinds ik bij jullie speel minder goed hoor dan voordien"

conclusie...ja het dringt eindlijk door!

----------


## renevanh

Tijd voor een postbus 51 spotje misschien?

"Knoop het in je oor, herrie is slecht voor je gehoor!"
(of iets in die richting)

----------


## R. den Ridder

In de gemeente waar ik werk hebben we de term "wat niet pas is overlast" ooit bedacht en gebruikt.. maar daar kwamen een hoop schunninge opmerkingen over terug  :Smile:

----------


## Q-av

Heel eerlijk vind ik dat er op festivals de mogelijkheid moet komen om dopjes te krijgen/kopen. zoieso van die 60 euro wat een gemiddelt kaartje kost kan een setje schuimdoppen a 20 cent wel af.

Ik ga geregeld stoer met eigen op maat gemaakte doppen op pad. keer op keer gaan we eerder weg omdat er iemand last van zijn oren/kop krijgt.

Nu wil dit natuurlijk ook wat zeggen over mijn vriendengroep, maar als feestganger weet je niet helemaal altijd wat je kunt verwachten.

Dus mochten er hier ook organisatoren meelezen. STEL DOPPEN BESCHIKBAAR!!! al is het tegen betaling. dan ben je al van een bende ellende af. ook al zijn die dingen geen 100% bescherming.

----------


## Timo Beckman

Ik heb deze discussie een beetje gevolgt de afgelopen tijd en heb hier een beetje op rond gegoogled . Je komt wel interesante dingen tegen .
De 2de reden is dat ik de afgelopen 6 weken FOH tech . was op het kwakoe festival in A'dam .

[FONT=Times New Roman]Geluidsnormen Kwakoe festival 2009[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman][/FONT]
*[FONT=Times New Roman]Wat[/FONT]*
[CENTER][CENTER]*[FONT=Times New Roman]dB(A)[/FONT]*[/CENTER]
[CENTER]*[FONT=Times New Roman]dB(C)[/FONT]*[/CENTER][/CENTER]
*[FONT=Times New Roman]Waar gemeten[/FONT]*
[FONT=Times New Roman]3x podia (Main | Lounge | Culture)[/FONT]
[CENTER][CENTER]*[FONT=Times New Roman]98[/FONT]*[/CENTER]
[CENTER][FONT=Times New Roman]110[/FONT][/CENTER][/CENTER]
[FONT=Times New Roman]15m podiumrand[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]7x zwaar geluid[/FONT]
[CENTER][CENTER]*[FONT=Times New Roman]93[/FONT]*[/CENTER]
[CENTER][FONT=Times New Roman]105[/FONT][/CENTER][/CENTER]
[FONT=Times New Roman]5m van de stand[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]20x klein geluid[/FONT]
[CENTER][CENTER]*[FONT=Times New Roman]83[/FONT]*[/CENTER]
[CENTER][FONT=Times New Roman]95[/FONT][/CENTER][/CENTER]
[FONT=Times New Roman]5m van de stand[/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]dB(C) meting geldt voornamelijk voor de lage tonen.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]Dit zijn de richtlijnen als we ons aan deze houden dan zou het geluid aan de eerste gevel niet harder uitkomen dan 65 dB[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman][/FONT]
Dit is de norm die gehanteerd werd door de gemeente A'dam . De 2de week waren er eindelijk 2 ambtenaren met een gecalibreerde meter zodat ik kon kijken wat het verschil was met mijn dBa/c waardes die van uit SMAART kwamen . Op dBa kwam dit neer op +/- 105 dBa en een erg strikte 114 dBc .
Naar mate ik verder ben gaan zoeken kwam ik er achter dat hoewel dBa rekening houdt met het menselijk gehoor dit niet helemaal klopt . Dit heeft te maken met waar dBa voor ontwikkelt is (waarschijnlijk te kort door de bocht maar ik ben dus geen professor bij deze). dBa metingen werden gebruikt toen bleek dat bij de ontwikkeling van de cassete bandjes een ruis onderdrukking nodig was lees dolby ruis onderdrukking .
Hieruit bleek dat er in de hogere frequenties toch afwijkingen waren t.o.v. de ervaring van geluid door mensen die er naar luisterden . (nogmaals dit is mijn interpetatie of het klopt ? reageer er op aub wordt ik ook weer wijzer van). 

Voor mijn gevoel klopt het ook wel daar ik het vaak heb meegemaakt dat er bv. 103dBa gedraait werd bij een evenement (conform de eis van volgens de vergunning t.o.v. de eerste voorgevel) maar dat je inderdaad knetter wordt van het hoog . (bij mij meestal tussen de 4 en 7 kHz)
Wat je gevoelsmatig doet als technicus is er dus iets meer laag indraaien zodat het weer in balans klinkt tenminste ik wel of een beetje eq'en .

Nou terug naar kwakoe . Het nadeel van de muziek daar salsa surinaams soca etc . veel blazers percussie en aanverwante gezelligheid dus heel veel informatie in het mid/hoog . Door de hoeveelheid mid/hoog hadden alle foh techs de neiging (ik ook dus) om een flinke dot laag er in te draaien wat dus weer problemen op leverde op dBc . Als het aan de technici had gelegen had het 120dBc moeten zijn om genoeg laag te draaien t.o.v. het mid/hoog .
Ik ben mezelf in de gaten gaan houden (lees de dBc meeting) en heb daarna toch een aantal pittige mixen gedaan voor de spelende bandjes en ben eigenlijk maar een paar keer boven de limiet uit geschoten (door uitschieters op het podium) . De mix bleef in balans ook zonder het voor je gevoel gemis aan sub het was alleen moelijker om een echt goede mix af te leveren daar je een compromie maakt tussen wat je wilt en wat mag .

Even een paar linkjes 
http://www.envisys.com/us/en/Impact_Sound_Pressure.pdf
http://schubert.ece.drexel.edu/~ykim...etcher1933.pdf
ITU-R 468 noise weighting - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
ITU-R BS.468 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Gaarne reacties .
Met vriendelijke groeten Timo Beckman

----------


## tarpan

Kan iemand me eigenlijk een keer vertellen wat voor db-meter van toepassing is voor muziek?
ik heb al het één en ander opgezocht, maar de goedkopere modellen meten soms maar in een beperkt frequentiebereik.
Ook denk ik dat de meettijd een aantal seconden moet bedragen om een juist gemiddelde te kunnen bepalen?

----------


## sis

1 maand geleden een gehoortest ondergaan in Brugge.
Ik was één van de proefpersonen. 
Vanaf mijn 15 jaar in het geluid , amaai !!
Nu ben ik 47 jaar ...
Ik werk nu al jaaaaaren op en met verschillende monitoring , zowel live als studio .
Mijn oren zijn bloodgesteld aan extreme vormen van geluid .
Iedere dag, als beroepsmuzikant heb ik te maken met hoofdtelefoons ( koptelefoons ).
Met andere woorden :
Er zijn weinig mensen die zo intensief bezig zijn met geluid en audio zoals ik : sampling, modification, programming synth.,  producing , mixing en mastering . 
Resultaat : ik heb een klein dipje tussen de 3.5 en 6 Khz. 
Ook tussen 800 en 1 Khz  een klein dipje .
Boven de 16 Khz hoor ik niks meer , is op mijn leeftijd vrij normaal .
Conclusie : ik hoor blijkbaar meer dan jongere mensen .
sis

----------


## Hansound

> 1 maand geleden een gehoortest ondergaan in Brugge.
> Ik was één van de proefpersonen. 
> Vanaf mijn 15 jaar in het geluid , amaai !!
> Nu ben ik 47 jaar ...
> Ik werk nu al jaaaaaren op en met verschillende monitoring , zowel live als studio .
> Mijn oren zijn bloodgesteld aan extreme vormen van geluid .
> Iedere dag, als beroepsmuzikant heb ik te maken met hoofdtelefoons ( koptelefoons ).
> Met andere woorden :
> Er zijn weinig mensen die zo intensief bezig zijn met geluid en audio zoals ik : sampling, modification, programming synth., producing , mixing en mastering . 
> ...



Waarom is jouw conclusie dat je met twee dipjes meer hoort dan veel jonge mensen ?
En wat voor een hoortest was het ? Bij een echte KNO arts ? Of bij een brillenverkoper die toevallig ook wat oordoppen verkoopt  :Cool:

----------


## MusicXtra

Kan heel goed, waarschijnlijk heb je een vrij hoge onderste gehoordrempel waardoor de grens waarop beschadiging plaats vindt ook hoog ligt.
Bij mij was dat dus net ff niet het geval, neem geluiden waar onder de 5 dB met als gevolg dat er ook veel eerder schade optreedt. :Mad:

----------


## sis

> Waarom is jouw conclusie dat je met twee dipjes meer hoort dan veel jonge mensen ?
> En wat voor een hoortest was het ? Bij een echte KNO arts ? Of bij een brillenverkoper die toevallig ook wat oordoppen verkoopt



Hansound, het was een test met een gehoorspecialist in samenwerking met een bedrijf die in-ears op maat maakt.
Het was dus een officiele test.
Daar ik gemiddeld beter hoor dan de jongere generatie was de conlusie van de gehoorspecialist.
sis

----------


## ambi sound and light

probleem is meestal dat al de dj's en geluidstechnieckers meestal al jaren in het vak zitten (waaronder ikzelf) dat er reeds serieuze gehoorschade is waardoor we steeds harder en harder de muziek door onze systemen sturen, waar het publiek meestal zeker en vast niet tevreden mee is en zeker al niet omwonenden. ze nu allemaal van oordoppen voorzien is de omgekeerde wereld, neem gewoon de db meter bij de hand en houd jullie aan de opgelegde normen.
trouwens heb ik reeds in een aantal zalen gespeeld waar bij het bereiken van de norm gewoon de stroom automatisch uitvalt voor 15 min.

----------


## Hansound

> Hansound, het was een test met een gehoorspecialist in samenwerking met een bedrijf die in-ears op maat maakt.
> Het was dus een officiele test.
> Daar ik gemiddeld beter hoor dan de jongere generatie was de conlusie van de gehoorspecialist.
> sis



 
Ik heb me (door arts) laten vertellen dat er een groot verschil is tussen de ene en de andere gehoortest.
Alleen al de testapparatuur die in een ziekenhuis staat kost een veelvoud van de comerciéle apparatuur.
Maar fijn dat jenog goed kunt horen,  
PS  bij zo'n Tyros orgeltje krijg je toch zeker wel oordoppen kado he :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## sis

> Ik heb me (door arts) laten vertellen dat er een groot verschil is tussen de ene en de andere gehoortest.
> Alleen al de testapparatuur die in een ziekenhuis staat kost een veelvoud van de comerciéle apparatuur.
> Maar fijn dat jenog goed kunt horen, 
> PS bij zo'n Tyros orgeltje krijg je toch zeker wel oordoppen kado he



Nou ja ,je lacht met de T-2, en met dit orgeltje !!
Doe maar, ik heb er geen problemen mee.
Maar ik ben wel meer dan 180 keer per jaar weg aan 380 euro per optreden .
Dan spreek ik nog niet over de auteursrechten die ik ontvang ...
Dus op mijn 47 jarige leeftijd kan ik nu al op mijn 2 oren slapen , ik leef van de auteursrechten.
Als je dit ook kan , dan wil ik je feliciteren ,  maar ik heb een vermoeden dat je niet eens weet waar het over gaat .
Dus hou simpel jou toeter en spreek met mensen die ervaring hebben op dit gebied .
Mixing en mastering liggen zeker niet in jou gebied , dus zwijgen moet je doen en vooral eens leren luisteren naar mensen die wel verstand hebben .
Verder zeg ik niks , behalve dat mijn laatste mastering door verschillende topproducers is goedgekeurd 
Slaap zacht , straks om 0.30 ben ik weer aanwezig 
Owkee
Sis

----------


## Hansound

> Nou ja ,je lacht met de T-2, en met dit orgeltje !!
> Doe maar, ik heb er geen problemen mee.
> Maar ik ben wel meer dan 180 keer per jaar weg aan 380 euro per optreden .
> Dan spreek ik nog niet over de auteursrechten die ik ontvang ...
> Dus op mijn 47 jarige leeftijd kan ik nu al op mijn 2 oren slapen , ik leef van de auteursrechten.
> Als je dit ook kan , dan wil ik je feliciteren , maar ik heb een vermoeden dat je niet eens weet waar het over gaat .
> Dus hou simpel jou toeter en spreek met mensen die ervaring hebben op dit gebied .
> Mixing en mastering liggen zeker niet in jou gebied , dus zwijgen moet je doen en vooral eens leren luisteren naar mensen die wel verstand hebben .
> Verder zeg ik niks , behalve dat mijn laatste mastering door verschillende topproducers is goedgekeurd 
> ...



Beste Sis,

Het was maar een grapje.
Niet bedoelt om je boos te maken.
Fijn voor je dat je riant kunt leven van de muziek, dat geld echt niet voor iedereen, hoewel ik met mijn verhuurbedrijf toch best lekker ga hoor.

Maar mixing en mastering en een Tyros orgeltje ik lach me rot  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## showband

Hey Sis. Geef eens een link Waar jouw muziek staat? 
Liefst wel de piratebay want anders moet ik ervoor betalen..

***geintje***  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## sis

Eigen composities,
Illumina , muziek volledig ingespeeld met de tyros 2 , behalve de publieks sample. 
Gemaakt in opdracht en voor Eddy wally voor PFATVproductions tele Miami USA
Is uitgebracht in Miami, Mexico en Brazilie. 
Alles in Sonar 8 producer opgenomen en gemixt, mastering in wavlab en sadie.
http://www.mediafire.com/file/mktcjmj3dnm/01 illumina.mp3

Trigger me , opgenomen in sonar 8 producer met de interne synth en effect plugins
mixing in sonar, mastering in wavlab.
Uitgebracht onder platenlabel virgin .
http://www.mediafire.com/file/ddjqnmlqojg/01 trigger me 1.mp3

Happy day one, webtune opgenomen in sonar 8 producer.
live drums ( conservatoir Peter Moerman ) acoustische slag-gitare live ingespeeld.
Solo acoustische guitare en bas = Tyros 2. 
Al de andere klanken komen uit sonar 8 producer. mixing en mastering in sonar .
Eigen platenlabel Thomas records
http://www.mediafire.com/file/2zj0zjzdzij/Happy day one.mp3

Ga naar " click here to start download  "  alles voor 100% virus vrij ....

sis

----------


## @lex

Ik ben net terug van vakantie. Bezig mijn achterstand hier weg te lezen en loop tegen dit topic aan. Weet dat het ooit werd gestart met de mededeling:





> Naar aanleiding van dit bericht in de krant:
> 
> Essen - 29-jarige Essenaar pleegt zelfmoord door ondraaglijke oorsuizingen - Gva.be
> 
> Hieronder de afscheidsbrief van deze man, lees dit echt eens door, en denk na vooordat je volgende keer die schuif net wat hoger zet als noodzakelijk.
> 
> Essen - De afscheidsbrief van Dietrich Hectors - Gva.be
> 
> We zijn met zijn allen echt geen heiligen, maar zeggen dat te hard geluid niet killing is, is dus echt onzin.



Lees nu de laatste posts van dit topic:





> Hey Sis. Geef eens een link Waar jouw muziek staat? 
> Liefst wel de piratebay want anders moet ik ervoor betalen..
> 
> ***geintje***



Is dit wel het topic om 'geintjes' te maken? Nogal respectloos...

Mod??

----------


## Steve89

> Eigen composities,
> Illumina , muziek volledig ingespeeld met de tyros 2 , behalve de publieks sample. 
> Gemaakt in opdracht en voor Eddy wally voor PFATVproductions tele Miami USA
> Is uitgebracht in Miami, Mexico en Brazilie. 
> Alles in Sonar 8 producer opgenomen en gemixt, mastering in wavlab en sadie.
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/mktcjmj3dnm/01 illumina.mp3



Een nummer dat nu zelfs in het NL is uitgebracht door Wolter Kroes onder de naam Sjalalala (Geniet van Elke Dag) :Wink:

----------


## ralph

evolutie is niet respectloos, stil blijven staan en net doen alsof er verder niets gebeurt is zinloos, dat lijkt dan weer heel erg veel op respectloos, al denk ik wel dat mensen even na moeten denken in welk onderwerp ze een reactie plaatsen.

----------


## sis

> Een nummer dat nu zelfs in het NL is uitgebracht door Wolter Kroes onder de naam Sjalalala (Geniet van Elke Dag)



Klopt steve89,
De versie van Eddy wally is in het Portugees onder het platenlabel TELSTAR van Johnny Hoes.
Dus Wolter Kroes heeft daar moeten aankloppen.
sis

----------


## @lex

Kunnen we aub misschien weer on Topic?

Of anders gewoon deze volstrekt nutteloze off-topic met een groot hangslot afsluiten?

Dank u

@lex

----------


## Gast1401081

> Klopt steve89,
> De versie van Eddy wally is in het Portugees onder het platenlabel TELSTAR van Johnny Hoes.
> Dus Wolter Kroes heeft daar moeten aankloppen.
> sis



schijnt dat Kroes vrij weinig aanklopt, en voornamelijk de boetes betaalt, die goedkoper zijn dan de royalties..\
maar inderdaad, meten is weten, en weten wat je meet is meten wat je weet.

De gemiddelde artiest van ca 43 jaar oud komt steeds vaker met zn andere oor naar me toe als ik hem probeer uit te leggen dat-tie toch maar eens een test moet doen...(sorry, drummer, en links stond de HiHat altijd..)

Één reden te meer om de geluidshandel nog puur als hobby te gaan beschouwen, en er af en toe s een bandje vanaf te schoppen wegens geluidsoverlast...

----------


## Q-av

Staat in grote letters boven deze pagina:

*DE LOUNGE* Dit forum is bedoeld voor de forumbezoekers die met elkaar off topic willen socializen over onderwerpen die slechts zijdelings met licht en/of geluid te maken hebben.Waarschuwing voor nieuwe bezoekers: betreden op eigen risico ;-)!

----------


## jakkes72

Zie onderstaande link eens:
FOK.nl / Nieuws / Orkest aansprakelijk voor gehoorschade / FOK!frontpage.

Dit kan dus heel ver doorgetrokken worden....
Het zou zelfs zo kunnen dat als na een lekkere feedback (wellicht veroorzaakt door de zanger zelf) de zanger doof is, het bedrijf aansprakelijk gesteld kan worden?

Of een concertganger de organisator (en die weer het geluidsbedrijf, en die weer de FOH man) aansprakelijk kan stellen?

----------


## ronny

Een on topic berichtje dan:

Deze morgen hier op men gemak tijdens het ontbijt eens zitten lezen in zo een bekend roddelboekske van belgië (jaja vrije dag  :Wink: ):

Coco Jr.  onder meer bekend van the dinkey toys enz.  vreest voor de toekomst.  Hij had zijn in-ears tijdens optreden even uitgedaan en had na het optreden last van fluittonen en oorsuiszingen... 
Hij krijgt nu een zuurstofbehandeling en zware cortisone   Wat blijkbaar dan toch wel een beetje de schade kan herstellen... .
Het gaat nu blijkbaar terug beter, maar vooral tijdens stille momenten blijft hij last hebben van oorsuiszingen... .

In ieder geval wordt het artikel afgesloten met nog enkele belgische artiesten die de vele jaren on stage nie vlekkeloos hebben doorstaan!


En dan nu iets heel actueel:

Ben gisteren zelf even bij de main stage van pukkelpop geweest.  Ben het daar na 1 minuut alweer afgetrapt.  De hoofdreden was een band die mij niet kon bekoren, maar de 2de reden was echt wel een veel te hard volume...    Ik stond nog voorbij de delay torens(tussen de bomen, voor degene die het kennen daar), maar werd gewoon gek van het hoog dat pijn deed in mijn oren... 

Het zal mij niet het plezier ontnemen van vanvond opnieuw te gaan, maar dan wel MET oordoppen op -25db!

----------


## sis

Ronny, het verhaal van Coco jr. is al langer bekent , blijkbaar wordt het erger en erger.
Destijds heb ik er nog over gehad met Vincent Goeminne, je weet wel, de gitarist van toen bij de dinky toys en nu van plane vanilla.
Ben benieuwt hoe dit verder afloopt ?

*"edit en update"*
Net gelezen en goed  :Big Grin:  gehoord op het 13.00 nieuws VTM.

" 45 plussers horen niet goed "
Een derde van de 45 plussers in ons land ( belgie ) hoort niet goed.
Dat blijkt uit een onderzoek van seniorennet en gehoorapparatenproducent Lapperre.
45 plussers hebben het moeilijk om iemand te verstaan. dat komt omdat er meer omgevingslawaai is dan vroeger.
30% heeft ook last van oorsuizingen.
Het probleem zal in de toekomst nog erger worden, omdat jongeren nog meer aan lawaai worden blootgesteld .
'Bron nieuws VTM en teletekst' 

sis

----------


## ralph

Gisteren op en regionale zender in het nieuws: " cellist wint rechtzaak tegen werkgever (orkest), werkgever draait op voor gehoorschade.
Bericht was op een regionale zender, maar ik weet even niet meer welke...
Zoeken levert niet het gewenste resultaat, maar wat ik wel tegenkwam is ook een nuttige aanvulling op dit onderwerp, niet voor bezoekers van concerten, maar wel voor muzikanten en technici, zie: Website: Orkest en Gehoor - Doof.nl - slechthorend, doof, horen, ménière, oorsuizen, tinnitus, hoortoestel, gebarentaal, cochleair implantaat, doven, slechthorenden

----------


## jakkes72

> Zie onderstaande link eens:
> FOK.nl / Nieuws / Orkest aansprakelijk voor gehoorschade / FOK!frontpage.
> 
> Dit kan dus heel ver doorgetrokken worden....
> Het zou zelfs zo kunnen dat als na een lekkere feedback (wellicht veroorzaakt door de zanger zelf) de zanger doof is, het bedrijf aansprakelijk gesteld kan worden?
> 
> Of een concertganger de organisator (en die weer het geluidsbedrijf, en die weer de FOH man) aansprakelijk kan stellen?



Bedoel je deze..... :Smile:

----------


## ralph

Dat is inderdaad waar ik naar zocht, eerste keer dat FOK een welkome aanvulling is, mot niet gekker worden  :Smile:

----------


## Gast1401081

> ....Dat blijkt uit een onderzoek van seniorennet en gehoorapparatenproducent Lapperre.
> .....' 
> 
> sis



mmmm, de subsidiekraan mag dus open...

----------


## sis

> mmmm, de subsidiekraan mag dus open...



Ja graag , maar hmmmmmmmmm, er zijn blijkbaar geen centen.
Zelfs mijn WETTELIJKE auteursrechten worden ook al niet meer deftig betaald, zeker niet door Buma. verd*mme.
En Kroes krijgt ook nog een staartje.
Bij PFATVproductions tele Miami USA lachen ze daar niet mee, zeker als je weet hoe het auteursrechterlijk systeem daar in mekaar zit.
Ik ben in blijde verwachting  :Big Grin: 
sis

----------


## tarpan

Gelijk heb je Ronny.
Ik was er de donderdag ook en heb vooral de main stage vervloekt, of toch de volumes.
Ik had helaas enkel "gewone" oordppen mee, dus klonk nogal dof toen ik ze inhad. Maar ik heb ze telkens na de eerste 2 à 3 nummers van elk optreden ingedaan.
De niveaus waren zeker te pruimen in het begin, maar na enkele minuten trokken ze blijkbaar toch alle registers open.
Ik stond meestal ongeveer ter hoogte van de PA-toren, dus daar moest de klank naar mijn weten het best zijn?
Dan ben ik wel benieuwd hoe het op andere plaatsen klonk want daar was het niet te doen.
En ergste van al... Rond 0200h was er een optreden bezig in de marquee ( weet niet wie  :Smile: ) en daar zag ik zo'n 200-300 man met hun vingers in hun oren richting uitgang snelwandelen...

----------


## SoundOfSilence

> En ergste van al... Rond 0200h was er een optreden bezig in de marquee ( weet niet wie ) en daar zag ik zo'n 200-300 man met hun vingers in hun oren richting uitgang snelwandelen...



Sta dan vaker ik kleine gelegenheden, maar mijn stelregel (naast de db-meter) is toch wel dat als mensen in elkaars oor moeten praten/schreeuwen om mekaar te verstaan, dat je veel te hard draait (is voor barpersoneel ook lastig, al kunnen de meeste tegenwoordig liplezen... altijd handig voor later (als hun baas geen maatregelen neemt)).

Als mensen weglopen met vingers in de oren moet je je echt achter je oren krabben.

----------


## Davy Gabriels

FOLTERPOP.BE | PUKKELPOP = FOLTERPOP | Sommige buurtbewonbers festivalweide worden gek

----------


## ronny

Het optreden waarbij ze 128db gemeten hebben was dat van my bloody valentine in de marquee.
Ik ben hier niet naar gaan luisteren toen, maar als je een hele hoop mensen met vingers in de oren ziet staan, dan moet je zelfs al leek toch argwaan beginnen te krijgen?

Ik heb op maat gegoten dopjes die lineair 25db dempen. Dat is dus nog +100db dan hé!! :Mad: 

Enfin over heel de lijn gezien vond ik de volumes op pukkelpop gewoonweg veel te luid.
De boiler room was daar nog een mooi voorbeeld van!

Ik heb ook optredens gehoord waarbij het volume wel zeer aangenaam was en toch vol over kwam.  Misschien stond er toen toevallig een mannetje met een meter naast, maar over het algemeen is dit dus echt het mannetje achter de tafel die wel of niet weet om te gaan met vermogen... .

----------


## Stoney3K

Niet alleen festivals kunnen er wat van hoor...

1 juli, Heineken Music Hall: Jeff Wayne's The War Of The Worlds. Ik zat halverwege de tribune (~5m voorbij FOH, ~30m van podium) en zelfs daar vonden mijn oren het volume echt niet leuk meer. 

Ik durf te wedden dat de meter op het FOH makkelijk over de 100dBA heen ging, en zelfs op het podium ging het moeilijk, want Justin Hayward had tijdens het eerste nummer duidelijk problemen met zijn monitoring (in-ears).

Of het nu aan de dienstdoende tech gelegen heeft (ik gok dat dat een tech van de HMH was en niet van de tour) of aan andere factoren weet ik niet, maar van een theater-musical mag je toch verwachten dat ze het op zijn hoogst op 90dB houden. Iedereen houdt toch zijn mond en zit op zijn stoeltje te kijken, en een rock-musical geeft nog niet het recht om eventjes snoeihard open te gaan.

----------


## DeMennooos

> 1 juli, Heineken Music Hall: Jeff Wayne's The War Of The Worlds. Ik zat halverwege de tribune (~5m voorbij FOH, ~30m van podium) en zelfs daar vonden mijn oren het volume echt niet leuk meer.



Toen ben ik er ook geweest en zat nog ver voor de FOH op rij 20.
Zo hard ging het op die rijen niet. Normale onderlinge conversatie zonder disco schreeuwen was mogelijk.

Misschien werd de tribune op extra volume getrakteerd?

----------


## MusicXtra

> Toen ben ik er ook geweest en zat nog ver voor de FOH op rij 20.
> Zo hard ging het op die rijen niet. Normale onderlinge conversatie zonder disco schreeuwen was mogelijk.
> 
> Misschien werd de tribune op extra volume getrakteerd?



Mooi voorbeeld van een fout ingeregeld line-array???

----------


## Stoney3K

> Mooi voorbeeld van een fout ingeregeld line-array???



Goed kans op, het waren echt bepaalde frequentiegebieden (o.a. laag in de stem van Burton, sommige strijkers, lead-gitaar) die echt snoeihard doorkwamen, de rest had een acceptabel niveau.

Ik heb geen delayset zien hangen in de HMH, anders zou die ook nog verkeerd afgesteld kunnen staan, of de systeemtech had stiekem een paar resonanties van de zaal te pakken. Maar een goeie technicus zou zoiets toch moeten (kunnen) afvangen. EQ's zijn er niet voor niets.

Eind juni ging Jean Michel Jarre trouwens ook best hard, maar ik zat toen dichterbij (halverwege blackbox), dus misschien dat het daar op de FOH meeviel.

----------


## renevanh

Volgens mij is er naast de FOH tech en systeemtech ook nog een derde punt in het geheel waar het soms misgaat (maar wederom puntje 'onkunde'): teveel PA voor de locatie.

Laatst een bandje gedaan op een locatie waar een geluidsbedrijfje veel te veel zut had neergezet.
Kanaalfaders op -20db (of lager), niet op 0db maar op -15db gains ingesteld, master op -20db... en nog kreeg ik 112db(A) voor m'n giechel op de FOH waar we eigenlijk een limiet van 105db(A) hadden. Dan staat er toch een beetje veel PA als je het mij vraagt.
Na behoorlijk wat kunst en vliegwerk met de gain op de main EQ, compressor geinsert op de master en kanaalgains richting de -25db was het enigzins acceptabel...

----------


## MusicXtra

> Volgens mij is er naast de FOH tech en systeemtech ook nog een derde punt in het geheel waar het soms misgaat (maar wederom puntje 'onkunde'): teveel PA voor de locatie.
> 
> Laatst een bandje gedaan op een locatie waar een geluidsbedrijfje veel te veel zut had neergezet.
> Kanaalfaders op -20db (of lager), niet op 0db maar op -15db gains ingesteld, master op -20db... en nog kreeg ik 112db(A) voor m'n giechel op de FOH waar we eigenlijk een limiet van 105db(A) hadden. Dan staat er toch een beetje veel PA als je het mij vraagt.
> Na behoorlijk wat kunst en vliegwerk met de gain op de main EQ, compressor geinsert op de master en kanaalgains richting de -25db was het enigzins acceptabel...



Hoe groot een set ook is, het kan altijd zachter gezet worden, dit kan dus NOOIT een argument zijn om te hard te gaan. :Cool:

----------


## Timo Beckman

Ik heb net dat stukje betreffende pukkelpop met steeds meer verbazing gelezen . Dat is dus het probleem als alleen dbA gespecificeert wordt in de vergunningen voor een festival .
Ik vind het een beetje kort door de bocht om een PA bedrijf verantwoordelijk te stellen voor geluid overlast of gehoor schade . De techs die met de bandjes mee reizen zijn eerder verantwoordelijk voor dit soort extreme volumes daar zij de bandjes mixen en meestal niet de babysitter van het bedrijf wat de apparatuur levert . Daarbij heb ik de ervaring dat als een tech van een band zich niet aan de opgelegde geluidsnorm houdt en daar ver overheen gaat de organisatie van het festival ook nergens te vinden is . Vorig jaar heb ik een grapjas mee gemaakt die mijn meet computer een douw gaf omdat meneer harder dan 103dbA wou en dat niet mocht (van mij) . Op het moment dat ik de organisatie erbij riep durfden die ook niet echt een stand punt in te nemen terwijl het er op neer kan komen dat ze het volgende jaar geen vergunning krijgen .
Op het Kwakoe festival afgelopen zomer stond ik FOH en als er een probleem ontstond met iemand die niet luisterde had ik het wat makkelijker . Effe bellen en dan kwam er iemand die van de organisatie het recht had om de tech op zijn vingers te tikken en in het ergste geval weg te sturen .(deze man wist ook het eea qua meten altijd makkelijk)
Dit vind ik een betere oplossing dan dat de FOH tech van het bedrijf dit moet doen daar je zo'n bandje/tech waarschijnlijk nog een keer tegen komt en je dan op voor hand al problemen krijgt om dat je de voorgaande keer er wat van gezegd hebt .
De boete voor het overschrijden van de geluidsnorm voor een festival in amsterdam is 10.000 euro (van horen zeggen ik weet niet of dit klopt) .
Ik ga me zelf niet verantwoordelijk stellen (voelen) als een technicus van een bandje niet wil luisteren . Dan MOET de organisatie het maar oplossen . Of ze moeten mij echt het recht geven een techneut van de band weg te sturen achter de tafel hoewel ik daar niet echt op zit te wachten . Ik wil wel graag lol in mijn werk blijven hebben en als ik constant in discussie moet gaan met een 1 of andere galbak van een band die harder wil is de lol er snel van af .

Wat ik ook een beetje jammer vindt de laatste tijd is dat er zeker qua laag een behoorlijk aantal mogelijkheden zijn om het de kant op sturen waar je het wilt hebben (lees dekkend voor de publiek kant en aan de zijkanten en achter het podium gecancelled of iig minder dan bij een conventionele links rechts opstelling) . Maar dit kost meer speakers en dus meer poen . Jammer maar helaas wordt er dan meestal toch voor een conventionele (lees goedkopere) setup gekozen met al de problemen van dien . Lang leven de crisis en de moordende concurentie

----------


## Stoney3K

> Hoe groot een set ook is, het kan altijd zachter gezet worden, dit kan dus NOOIT een argument zijn om te hard te gaan.



Daar is ook een grens aan, als je set lomp genoeg is dan zit je gauw op de ruisvloer als je alle faders ver dichttrekt. Alles op -80dB uitsturen geeft je immers wel ziek veel headroom, maar de stille stukjes ga je ineens wel horen  :Wink: 

Simpelste oplossing is dan natuurlijk gewoon de PA versterkers op de racks dichtdraaien.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Daar is ook een grens aan, als je set lomp genoeg is dan zit je gauw op de ruisvloer als je alle faders ver dichttrekt. Alles op -80dB uitsturen geeft je immers wel ziek veel headroom, maar de stille stukjes ga je ineens wel horen 
> 
> Simpelste oplossing is dan natuurlijk gewoon de PA versterkers op de racks dichtdraaien.



In dat geval kunnen er twee dingen aan de hand zijn:
1) Je hebt een belabberde PA als hij zoveel ruis genereert.
2) Je probeert de PA waarmee je de Arena met 100 dB kunt volspelen in een kroegje te proppen. :EEK!: 
Ik ben ook wel eens met een PA waar je 2000 man mee aan kunt op een feestje geweest waar 200 man was en er ook niet veel meer bij kon. Is ook ietsiepietsie over de top maar liever zo dan andersom en uiteindelijk een prima gig gehad op een normaal volume.

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

De Christenunie heeft zich weer iets in laten vallen...

"ChristenUnie wil 'oorbehoedsmiddelen'
De jongerenafdeling van de ChristenUnie, PerspectieF, wil clubs ertoe verplichten oordopjes uit te delen. Volgens de grefojeugd lopen teveel jongeren gehoorschade op in de disco.

PerspectieF-voorzitter IJmert Muilwijk zegt in de Sp!ts van vanochtend dat niets doen geen optie is: "Gehoorverlies kan leiden tot sociaal isolement." Muilwijk denkt dat het weinig zin heeft om clubs ertoe te verplichten de volumeknop minder hard open te draaien. Dat zou leiden tot valse concurrentie. 'Oorbehoedsmiddelen' zijn nuttiger volgens hem: "Met oordopjes breng je het volume terug van 100 decibel naar de toelaatbare 85 decibel."

De disco's zouden de oordopjes gratis moeten verstrekken of daar subsidie voor moeten krijgen: "Discotheken of de overheid moeten hun maatschappelijke verantwoordelijkheid nemen." "

Origineel bericht op: SpitsNieuws : ChristenUnie wil 'oorbehoedsmiddelen'

Meer over dit onderwerp: http://hirespdf.spitsnieuws.nl/2010-...PI20100126.pdf

----------


## RenéE

Goed initiatief lijkt mij zo. :Smile:

----------


## showband

niets mis mee. 
Ik zeg: "In de prijs van elk kaartje 20cent voor een set oordoppen"

----------


## T_Sound

Ik vind het ook een prima idee, alleen nou is de vraag, als mensen oordoppen in hebben, die schuimen dingen, dat is een volledige filter, die al het inkomende geluid met een bepaalde factor naar beneden brengt, dus niet zoals die orthoplasticen, die een bepaalde frequentie filter hebben met een bepaalde factor.
Nu gaan mensen dus harder praten om elkaar dus te verstaan, dus dan heb je minder dynamiek tussen cumminucatie niveau en de zachtste passage van het versterkte geluid (van de DJ/artiest/band), dus dan horen mensen veel meer geschreeuw dan muziek/band.

Nog een puntje, lage frequenties dringen makkelijker door/zullen meer hoorbaar blijven dan andere (lees: hogere) frequenties, dus zal er veel meer laag in het geluid, wat het publiek hoort, over blijven.

Zal dan de technicus de sound daar op aan moeten passen? Of is het uiteindelijk aan de bezoeker zelf of deze de oordoppen in doet, komt hier een verplichting aan te zitten?

Dit zijn allemaal factoren waar je dus mee te maken gaat krijgen.
Dus allemaal leuk van de Christen Unie, en ik vind het een prima initiatief, vooral omdat het ook de jongeren zijn die hier aan mee werken, maar ik zal dus eerder de volume knop iets zachter zetten, zo gaan mensen minder hard praten om verstaandbaar te blijven en zul je dus een gelijke verhouding houden als bij een hoger geluids-niveau, alleen je draait dan 90 á 95 db ipv 95 á 100 db (A).

Meer mensen het met mij eens of vinden jullie dit onzin?

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Ik ben het wel eens met je T-sound..

Op papier is het een prima idee. In de praktijk zal het, net zoals de vele ideeen van ons kabinet, wat lastiger uit te voeren zijn. Denk dat de oplossing toch bij ons en vooral organisatie te zoeken zal moeten zijn. En dat er door geluidstechs wat meer aandacht besteed moet worden aan de perfecte klank, dan aan het volume waarop gedraaid word. Een rustig klankbeeld zal meer mijn aandacht trekken dan een drukke klank, die alleen maar zo hard staat dat het op een gegeven moment vervelend begint te worden.

Lijkt me overigens sterk dat de oordoppen verplicht gaan worden voor iedereen, want dan is het eenvoudiger en ook goedkoper om ergens in de wet iets te wijzigen waardoor het bestraffen van té harde muziek eenvoudiger word.

----------


## T_Sound

Ben ik ook met je eens.
Nu is het inderdaad ook vaak het klankbeeld, maar wanneer kun je bepalen wat een juist klankbeeld is. Je hebt immers zoveel muzieksoorten.
Het feit is namelijk dat bij rock muziek die scheurende gitaren zo aanspreken bij het publiek, wanneer jij daar een subtiel lief gitaartje van gaat maken, omdat het anders een te ruig klankbeeld wordt, dan is de volledige impressie van rock muziek weg. Bij Jazz, klassieke muziek en popmuziek kan ik het me nog enigzins voorstellen. Maar een rustig klankbeeld vormen waar dat bij een muziekgenre niet gewenst/reëel is, maakt dat een beetje de muziekstijl kappot. Nu is het inderdaad mogelijk om de verhoudingen van instrumenten tegenover elkaar e.d. rustiger te maken, wel de scheurende gitaren bij rock, maar wat dieper in de mix verwerkt, maar toch duidelijk aanwezig, kan een hoop schelen. Frequenties dippen en boosten speelt vaak ook al een behoorlijke factor in de mix.
Nu wil ik daarmee weer niet zeggen dat een rustig klankbeeld niet mogelijk is voor rock e.d, maar je zou daar subtieler mee om moeten gaan dan mij rustige stijlen als klassiek en jazz. Daar is de stijl van nature al rustig.

Ik denk dat het nog een taai klusje gaat worden voor techs om bij elk genre een passend "rustiger" klankbeeld te vinden, om zo EN de gehoorschade te reduceren EN dan nog niet te hard gaan, omdat wanneer je een rustiger klankbeeld hebt, je minder snel doorhebt, indien je niet meet, op welk geluidsniveau je zit, want je zult dan al snel denken dat je nog niet zo hard gaat, terwijl je je toch al dik op de max zit.

Ik denk dat het idee en de manier hoe het uiteindelijk in de praktijk plaats gaat vinden, veel langer doordacht moet worden, dan men daar denkt, want het is eenvoudig zon balletje op te gooien, maar ik heb het idee dat ze van de uiteindelijke praktische werking, dusdanig weinig verstand van hebben, dat het niet zo makkelijk is als ze denken.

Tinjo

----------


## remco_k

> De Christenunie heeft zich weer iets in laten vallen...
> 
> "ChristenUnie wil 'oorbehoedsmiddelen'
> De jongerenafdeling van de ChristenUnie, PerspectieF, wil clubs ertoe verplichten oordopjes uit te delen. Volgens de grefojeugd lopen teveel jongeren gehoorschade op in de disco.
> 
> PerspectieF-voorzitter IJmert Muilwijk zegt in de Sp!ts van vanochtend dat niets doen geen optie is: "Gehoorverlies kan leiden tot sociaal isolement." Muilwijk denkt dat het weinig zin heeft om clubs ertoe te verplichten de volumeknop minder hard open te draaien. Dat zou leiden tot valse concurrentie. 'Oorbehoedsmiddelen' zijn nuttiger volgens hem: "Met oordopjes breng je het volume terug van 100 decibel naar de toelaatbare 85 decibel."
> 
> De disco's zouden de oordopjes gratis moeten verstrekken of daar subsidie voor moeten krijgen: "Discotheken of de overheid moeten hun maatschappelijke verantwoordelijkheid nemen." "
> 
> ...



En zij denken dat mensen die oorbehoedsmiddelen (hulde voor de naam  :Big Grin:  ) ook echt in gaan doen? Als ze al worden uitgedeeld...
Ik denk van niet.

Ik ga even vloeken in de kerk:
Ik denk dat het veel meer zin heeft om een wettelijke regeling te bedenken die aangeeft waar de grenzen van het geluid liggen, dat de beheerder cq organisator verplicht is zich daaraan te houden en daar ook verantwoordelijk voor is. En natuurlijk moet de naleving van de regelgeving worden gecontroleerd. Niet dat ik sta te springen voor dit plan, maar ik denk dat het beter werkt.

Maar dan hebben we het echte probleem nog niet gehad; de portable audio spelers (in de media altijd maar als "mp3 spelers" gerefereerd, alsof het door 'mp3' komt dat je doof wordt). Hier zit 'm ook een echt groot probleem. Misschien wel het grootste, maar ik heb geen bronnen waaruit dat blijkt.

----------


## Timo Beckman

Het grootste probleem is eigenlijk dat veel technici niet echt een idee hebben wat 105dBa eigenlijk inhoud . Laat staan wat een dBc meting inhoud . 
Als veel van ons niet echt weten wat metingen inhouden hoe kun je dan verwachten dat een zaal eigenaar precies weet wat wel of niet mag qua geluidsniveau's .

----------


## RenéE

> Ik vind het ook een prima idee, alleen nou is de vraag, als mensen oordoppen in hebben, die schuimen dingen, dat is een volledige filter, die al het inkomende geluid met een bepaalde factor naar beneden brengt, dus niet zoals die orthoplasticen, die een bepaalde frequentie filter hebben met een bepaalde factor.
> Nu gaan mensen dus harder praten om elkaar dus te verstaan, dus dan heb je minder dynamiek tussen cumminucatie niveau en de zachtste passage van het versterkte geluid (van de DJ/artiest/band), dus dan horen mensen veel meer geschreeuw dan muziek/band.



Je haalt dingen door elkaar. Het zijn juist de schuimpjes die per definitie bepaalde frequenties meer dempen dan andere, gegoten doppen zijn met verschillende filters verkrijgbaar. Voor gebruik binnen de muziek worden meestal filters met een zo vlak mogelijke demping genomen.

Als je oordoppen in doet gaan mensen niet harder praten om elkaar te verstaan. De verstaanbaarheid hangt immers af van de verhouding van volume tussen spraak en achtergrondgeluid en daar veranderen je doppen echt niks aan. 

In de praktijk merken veel mensen zelfs dat de verstaanbaarheid er met doppen op vooruit gaat omdat je oren meer rust hebben, tevens verandert de gevoeligheidscurve ofwel isofoon (hoe hard geluid van een bepaalde frequentie ervaren wordt ten opzichte van een standaard frequentie van 1kHz) afhankelijk van het geluidsniveau.





> Dit zijn allemaal factoren waar je dus mee te maken gaat krijgen.
> Dus allemaal leuk van de Christen Unie, en ik vind het een prima initiatief, vooral omdat het ook de jongeren zijn die hier aan mee werken, maar ik zal dus eerder de volume knop iets zachter zetten, zo gaan mensen minder hard praten om verstaandbaar te blijven en zul je dus een gelijke verhouding houden als bij een hoger geluids-niveau, alleen je draait dan 90 á 95 db ipv 95 á 100 db (A).



Natuurlijk is het uitdelen van oordoppen geen vrijbrief om vrolijk door te gaan met veel te veel geluid produceren in de situaties waar dat nu gebeurt.
Ik ben echter van mening dat het in alle redelijkheid nog niet mogelijk is om overal het geluidsniveau terug te brengen naar een 90dBA of lager, een aantal bezwaren:
- Bezwaar van publiek, dat vooral bij bepaalde muzieksoorten enigszins geluidsvolume verwacht (dat wil niet zeggen dat dat niet aan banden mag worden gelegd maar een 85dBA limiet ga je niet kunnen verkopen)
- Achtergrondgeluiden van publiek gaan muziek overstemmen
- Sommige akoestische muziekinstrumenten gaan al ver over een 85 of 90dBA limiet heen, denk daarbij niet alleen aan de 'houthakkers' maar ook aan de plaatselijke dorpsfanfare of de Afrikaanse slagwerkgroep.

De branche is denk ik al aan een stukje (zelf)regulatie bezig. Zie de discussies op het forum, zie de vele geluidsrestricties voor tijdelijke evenementen, zie de geluidslimieten die steeds duidelijker in de technische info van de poppodia staan. We zullen er voor moeten zorgen dat deze tendens wordt voortgezet, een eventuele regelgeving voor de meest absurde gevallen kan ook helpen. Maar ik zie het al zo gebeuren dat de politiek straks in een keer weer veel te veel wil! Het is nou net dat punt waar ze bij de ChristenUnie dus gelukkig NIET de mist in gaan! Ze geven de bezoeker een keuze in plaats van een verplichting.





> En zij denken dat mensen die oorbehoedsmiddelen (hulde voor de naam  ) ook echt in gaan doen? Als ze al worden uitgedeeld...
> Ik denk van niet.



Bij poppodia worden ze al verkocht, en niet alleen bij concerten die over de 100dBA gaan. Heb toch het gevoel dat dat publiek iets bewuster is. Als het 'gewone uitgaanspubliek' expliciet gehoorbescherming wordt aangeboden worden ze hopelijk iets bewuster en gaan ze deze gebruiken. Zoniet, dan is er nog niks aan de hand want dan is het hoogstens zo dat de uitbater/organisator een doos schuimpjes heeft staan die maar niet leeg wil raken. Oftewel, het kost 'm zo goed als niks.

----------


## T_Sound

Grotendeels heb je me overtuigd. 

Wat betreft het frequentie gedeelte van de schuimpjes tegenover orthoplasticen met een bepaald filter.
Maar ik denk toch dat de ervaring met het geen wat jij zei, de beleving van het publiek en wat ze bij een bepaald genre aan geluidsniveau verwachten, ik denk dat de beleving nog slechter wordt met oordoppen in, als oordoppen niet in en geluidsniveau wat minder.
Want het geluid wat men beleefd, wordt toch anders als men oordoppen in heeft.

Dat mensen harder gaan praten met oordoppen in, dat was een foutje, het is inderdaad zachter, want ik merk inderdaad ook dat ik mezelf beter hoor en een ander beter hoor, wanneer ik ortho's in heb. Iets met dat buisje van je keel (of daar in de buurt) naar je oor (eusthagius ofzo)? Naja.

Wat betreft dat de Christen Unie iemand een keuze geeft in plaats die keuze voor hem of haar al te gaan maken, ben ik met je eens. Keep on the good work.

Maar toch zul je publiek houden die er gewoon niet aan wil, aan die oordoppen, dus zit je als nog met mensen die gehoorschade oplopen. En ja het zou denk ik inderdaad een stuk terug gedrongen (kunnen) worden, maar helemaal denk ik niet, dan zou dat al in de opvoeding moeten zitten, dat je gehoorbescherming draagt wanneer je in een geluidsniveau boven de 'x' db(A)/(C) terecht komt.

----------


## MarkRombouts

Het lijkt mij redelijk onzinnig om oordoppen te gaan uitdelen, terwijl het ook gewoon mogelijk is het geluid zachter te krijgen.

Anders ga je eerst lekker mixen op 110 DbA (bijvoorbeeld). iedereen moet dan doppen in omdat het te hard is zonder. Dat is toch te krom voor woorden. Probeer je mix zachter te krijgen dan hoeft ook niemand die doppen in.

Bijkomende voordeel is dat je ook wat minder PA mee hoeft te sjouwen.

Op bepaalde locaties zal er echter gewerkt moeten worden aan de akoestiek om een mix rond de 90-95dbA mogelijk te maken.

----------


## T_Sound

Theorethisch en op papier is het een super idee, praktisch gezien wat minder, maar toch haalbaar. Maar wanneer mensen oordoppen gaan dragen, terwijl zij er voor gekozen hebben om naar zo'n ruimte te gaan waar dat geluidsniveau plaats vindt, voelen mensen zich veel meer afgesloten dan wanneer ze geen oordoppen dragen.

Wat betreft de akoestiek e.d. 
Kwoot van RenéE:
- Sommige akoestische muziekinstrumenten gaan al ver over een 85 of 90dBA limiet heen, denk daarbij niet alleen aan de 'houthakkers' maar ook aan de plaatselijke dorpsfanfare of de Afrikaanse slagwerkgroep.
/Kwoot

Dus dan zou je al moeten verbieden dat dit soort artiesten in een ruimte mogen spelen waar het geluidsnivea akoestich al boven het limiet ligt.
En als je dat wilt gaan dempen door bepaalde aspecten in en aan de ruimte te veranderen, dan haal je weer de mooie en gewilde sound weg van de desbetreffende artiest/groep e.d. Lijkt mij.

----------


## Dirk

Als iedereen doppen begint in te doen kunnen we ook beter al onze dure spullen verkopen en behrin* dingen kopen, de klank maakt dan toch niet uit...
Liever het volume wat minder, dan moeten we ook wat minder opbouwen.

----------


## tarpan

Ik ben een tijdje geleden meegesleurd naar een ksa-fuifje en "ging niet te lang blijven" vanwege...idd véél te hard.
Tot mijn verrassing had een bezoekster dat gehoord en warempel, had ze daar een stuk of twintig setjes oordoppen in haar handtas  :Smile: 
Ben daar dan toch maar gebleven tot in de vroege uurtjes...die dame jammergenoeg niet meer gezien  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Blijkbaar zijn er toch nog "gewone" mensen die zich van één en ander bewust zijn

----------


## hardstyle

Ik hoor al heel ietsjes slechter, omdat ik de hele dagen fulltime hardstyle op heb staan :Big Grin:

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

> Ik hoor al heel ietsjes slechter, omdat ik de hele dagen fulltime hardstyle op heb staan



Goed bezig miejong, vooral doorgaan...  :Confused:

----------


## showband

alpe de huez is ook hard en stijl. Maar beter voor je oren.  :Big Grin: 

Ken je die al van die gabbers die in de stad vier dagen naast een stationair draaiende agregaat hebben staan dansen voor iemand ze erop wees dat het geen DJ was...?  :Wink:  :Big Grin:  :Wink: 

Jan met de pet leren doppen mee te nemen en te gebruiken is een nobel streven die in mijn optiek veel goede audiofiele doelen overruled.

Als annie die dingen bij zich heeft en kan gebruiken zonder uncool te zijn. Dan gaan die dingen misschien ook aan bij het fohnen, in het treinstation, bij het klussen enzovoort. 

De hele buitenwereld is namelijk gemotoriseerd geworden. Zelfs harken in de tuin moet tegenwoordig met een bladblazer die je oren verziekt.

Kortom, als muzikant is het schipperen. Wij moeten repeteren. Dat doen we in ruimtes van 7 bij 5 meter. Daar staan we met 9 muzikanten en drumstel, trompetten enz. Nou dat is geluidskwaliteit gewoon even plan 2. En zacht genoeg gaat het niet worden.

Even allemaal de knop om. Op een feest gaat niemand de gevraagde 85dBA uit de arbo halen. Laten we WEL dat nastreven. En verder duidelijk erin zijn dat het harder is naar de klanten. En hen aansporen daar allemaal mooie trendy oorplastieken voor te kopen. Hoeft maar voor 12dB demping te zijn.

----------


## @lex

> Ik hoor al heel ietsjes slechter, omdat ik de hele dagen fulltime hardstyle op heb staan



En zo heb je aan het eind van het topic niet meer in de gaten waar het begin ook alweer over ging... Ik hoop dat bovenstaand een grap is. Zo niet dan kan het dus best zijn dat we onze vriend hardstyle over een jaar of tien staan te begraven!

@lex

----------


## Hansound

> Ik hoor al heel ietsjes slechter, omdat ik de hele dagen fulltime hardstyle op heb staan



 
 :Big Grin:  dit is de verkeerde smiley, je moet deze  :Frown:  en deze  :Embarrassment:  hebben.
Als je doof word ben je daar toch niet blij om ?  of ligt dat aan mij.
Hoe oud ben je ?  en hoe lang denk je je oren nog nodig te hebben?

----------


## Stoney3K

> Even allemaal de knop om. Op een feest gaat niemand de gevraagde 85dBA uit de arbo halen. Laten we WEL dat nastreven. En verder duidelijk erin zijn dat het harder is naar de klanten. En hen aansporen daar allemaal mooie trendy oorplastieken voor te kopen. Hoeft maar voor 12dB demping te zijn.



... of het hele publiek (op standje Lowlands) aan het begin van een optreden sommeren om hun klep te houden, alle zangers een muilkorf opdoen zodat ze geen uitschieters maken, en gitaristen een akoestische 6-string in hun handen duwen. Drummers mogen met fluwelen sticks gaan slaan, en de bassist mag zijn 4x10" combo inruilen voor een cello.

Een nobel streven, maar ik denk dat het dan makkelijker is om de Proms te gaan organiseren.

En ja, ik heb zelf vaak genoeg gehoord hoe hard een orkest kan, organisatie zei: "PA uit!", dirigent keek over zijn schouder: "Prima!" *klik*, en het was nog steeds 95dB op de FOH.

----------


## tarpan

Ik heb al heel wat avondjes discussie gehad met een bevriendde DJ.
Werken soms samen in een bar...
Hij is reeds potdoof aan 1 kant en beseft maar al te goed hoe het komt.
Toch wil hij soms niet begrijpen dat het toch echt wel te luid gaat als mensen hem vragen om het wat stiller te zetten (zelf hoort 'ie dus niet meer hoe luid het is :Embarrassment: )
Als hij me tot nu toe wou helpen bij een PA-klus begreep hij vaak niet wat ik bedoelde. Niet door z'n hardhorigheid, maar vanwege de "vaktermen".
Nu is hij zelf ook een cursus PA beginnen volgen, al vraag ik me af wat hij gaat doen als hij een mix moet maken...als hij niets hoort boven de pakweg 10K?

----------


## T_Sound

Dan is de 10k nog niet zo'n grote ramp, tuurlijk zijn de frequenties daarboven ook van belang, maar ik denk eerder dat wanneer die last gaat krijge vanaf de 5 á 6k.

Ik onderwerp me eens in de zoveel tijd aan een gehoortest om te kijken hoe mijn gehoor-kromme er voor staat, ik moet zeggen dat ik het dan nog prima voor elkaar heb en om dat zo te behouden doe ik wel preventief gehoorbescherming in.

Maar let wel, de overheid wil dit soort dingen aanpakken omdat het ze gewoon handen vol geld kost, al snap ik dan niet waarom die ministers dan als nog zulke hoge lonen, bonusen e.d. krijgen, dat kost ook veel.

Maar dat even buiten gehouden, het gehoor is wel iets waar je je hele leven mee moet doen en ik erger me er meer aan dat iemand waarmee ik praat de hele tijd: "he wat? ik hoor je niet helemaal goed." zegt, dan dat het geluidslimiet wat naar beneden gehaald wordt. Het is haalbaar tuurlijk er zit niet voor niets een master fader op de tafels die OOK naar BENEDEN kan, maar is het gevoel van het kijken/luisteren naar een LIVE optreden dan nog wel zo interessant. Want er is maar een kleine groep die avond na avond bij een concert/dj optreden is waardoor hij of zij gehoorsbeschadiging oploopt.

Want als jij 1 avond in de zoveel tijd naar een optreden gaat waar een geluidsniveau is van 95 - 100 db(a), dan zegt de gehoorspecialist nog echt niet dat je (blijvende) gehoorbeschadiging hebt. Dat is een gevolg van vaak en langdurig in dit soort situaties verblijven.
En tegenwoordig met line-arrays e.d. hoeft het geluidsniveau voor niet meer zo hard te zijn, dat tientallen meters het geluid ook nog hard genoeg is, dat kun je in principe richten, dus dan zal de gehoorschade bij mensen die op de eerste paar meter van je PA afstaan, al heel snel meevallen.

Zo denk ik erover.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Dan is de 10k nog niet zo'n grote ramp, tuurlijk zijn de frequenties daarboven ook van belang, maar ik denk eerder dat wanneer die last gaat krijge vanaf de 5 á 6k.
> 
> 
> Want als jij 1 avond in de zoveel tijd naar een optreden gaat waar een geluidsniveau is van 95 - 100 db(a), dan zegt de gehoorspecialist nog echt niet dat je (blijvende) gehoorbeschadiging hebt. Dat is een gevolg van vaak en langdurig in dit soort situaties verblijven.



Gehoorbeschadiging uit zich meestal het eerst in het gebied rond de 4 kHz, daar ontstaat een dip in de onderste gehoordrempel. Het is dus zo dat je geluid nog net zo waarneemt als voor de beschadiging zolang het boven die drempel zit. 

Beschadigen van je gehoor kan echt in seconden gebeurd zijn, daar hoef je echt niet altijd langdurig voor aan hard geluid blootgesteld te zijn.
Suizende oren na een avondje stappen is een teken dat het niveau te hoog is geweest, vaak hersteld het zich, vaak ook is er al onherstelbare schade aangericht. 
Overigens wordt de meeste schade aangericht door personen die in de 'herrie' nog tegen je willen praten. Wel eens over nagedacht hoeveel dB je oren te verduren krijgen wanneer iemand op 10 cm afstand in je oor staat te schreeuwen?

----------


## Hansound

Mensen met een beschadigd gehoor merken het als ze in een rumoerige kroeg staan en geen gesprek meer kunnen volgen.
Er zijn ook gehoortestjes op internet waarbij dit word gesimuleerd.

Dat geschreeuw in je oor word dus alleen maar harder want je hoort het al zo slecht,   ook slecht voor je stem :Big Grin:

----------


## rinus bakker

Sinds een niet onaanzielijk deel van de bevolking 
een groot deel van de dag al met meer dan 100dB 
in z'n oren loopt te teteren uit zo'n "klein draagbaar digi-kastje" 
willen ze zo eens per week even  ECHT geluid horen/voelen.

Waar zit het probleem?
Vroeger was de harde ellende op het werk. Dat is redelijk aangepakt.
Nu _kiezen_ we als bevolking voor die harde ellende. 
(Niemand hoeft met een walkmp3pod te lopen of naar zo'n puist herrie te gaan!)
Alleen de werknemers zijn wettelijk beschermbaar,
en de organisator hoeft alleen zijn publiek maar te waarschuwen...
Vroeger waren er types in IN de baskasten van de gestackte PA zaten!
Niemand dwong ze daartoe - 
en iedereen voelde op zijn klompen aan dat het niet echt goed voor je is.

Net als lang in de felle zon gaan zitten ...
aan een dun touwtje in de bergen willen bungelen ...
tabak (kauw-snuif-rook) tot je nemen ...
of 
bankdirecties de vrije hand geven ... 

Gaan we ook _stille straaljagers_ laten vliegen op vliegshows?
Die JSF wordt al zeker 2 keer zo hard als de F-16!

----------


## @lex

> Sinds een niet onaanzielijk deel van de bevolking 
> een groot deel van de dag al met meer dan 100dB 
> in z'n oren loopt te teteren uit zo'n "klein draagbaar digi-kastje" 
> willen ze zo eens per week even  ECHT geluid horen/voelen.
> 
> Waar zit het probleem?
> Vroeger was de harde ellende op het werk. Dat is redelijk aangepakt.
> Nu _kiezen_ we als bevolking voor die harde ellende. 
> (Niemand hoeft met een walkmp3pod te lopen of naar zo'n puist herrie te gaan!)
> ...



Eerste gedeelte heb je gelijk in!

Tweede deel: ik weet het antwoord!!!! D

A. Maar felle zon: als je maar goed smeert beperkt je het risico
B. Dun touwtje: een string blijft meestal ook goed hangen
C. Tabak: niet iedereen krijgt ******
D. Bankdirecties: gegarandeerd dat zij er beter van worden dan jij!

Trouwens: define 'twee keer zo hard'. Je bedoelt dat je er twee keer zo hard je hoofd aan kan stoten? Dat risico moeten we idd minimaliseren:-)

Groeten, @lex

----------


## Jeroen

> A. Maar felle zon: als je maar goed smeert beperkt je het risico
> En ook dan kun je huid****** krijgen, ookal is het niet bewezen dat juist jij het van de zon hebt gekregen
> B. Dun touwtje: een string blijft meestal ook goed hangen
> En toch vallen mensen naar beneden
> C. Tabak: niet iedereen krijgt ******
> En als ze het wel krijgen geven ze de tabak industrie de schuld terwijl ze hem zelf opsteken
> D. Bankdirecties: gegarandeerd dat zij er beter van worden dan jij!
> 
> Trouwens: define 'twee keer zo hard'. 
> ...



Heel simpel, je word niet doof van 2 avondjes disco, je krijgt ook geen long****** van 2 peuken en je kun wel verbranden van 20 minuten in de zon.

Er is meer aan lawaai om je heen, wat Rinus al aangeeft, dan wat je in 4 uurtjes dikso te verduren krijgt. Het is weer de betutteling ten top, mensen hebben gezond verstand gekregen om zelf te kunnen bedenken dat het niet handig is om met je zatte kop (misschien is dat debiele gedoe de drank fabrikanten aan te rekenen) niet in een subje moet gaan liggen.

Ja, langdurig in een lawaaierige ruimte vertoeven is niet goed voor je.
Nee, je word er niet meteen doof van (is ooit eens onderzocht, maar je hebt altijd uitzonderingen)

Maar je kunt zelf de keus maken om jezelf plat te laten drukken tegen de PA of iets verder naar achter te gaan staan,... of gewoon helemaal niet komen als je dan zo'n fanatieke anti-lawaai fundamentalist bent.

----------


## Mach Facilities

> Heel simpel, je word niet doof van 2 avondjes disco, je krijgt ook geen long****** van 2 peuken en je kun wel verbranden van 20 minuten in de zon.
> 
> Er is meer aan lawaai om je heen, wat Rinus al aangeeft, dan wat je in 4 uurtjes dikso te verduren krijgt. Het is weer de betutteling ten top, mensen hebben gezond verstand gekregen om zelf te kunnen bedenken dat het niet handig is om met je zatte kop (misschien is dat debiele gedoe de drank fabrikanten aan te rekenen) niet in een subje moet gaan liggen.
> 
> Ja, langdurig in een lawaaierige ruimte vertoeven is niet goed voor je.
> Nee, je word er niet meteen doof van (is ooit eens onderzocht, maar je hebt altijd uitzonderingen)
> 
> Maar je kunt zelf de keus maken om jezelf plat te laten drukken tegen de PA of iets verder naar achter te gaan staan,... of gewoon helemaal niet komen als je dan zo'n fanatieke anti-lawaai fundamentalist bent.



 
Hey Jeroen, weet je nog wat er op een gegeven moment als VOORSCHRIFT op de rider van Lownoise en Theo stond?  
Dranghekken op minimaal 2,5 meter van de luidsprekers.
En weet je nog wat er op een gegeven moment gebeurde in Raalte (Leeren Lampe) toen er dranghekken stonden?
Deze problemen zijn er al zolang, je zou toch denken dat mensen in het algemeen er eindelijk wel eens wakker van zouden worden, maar nee hoor...

Trouwens, binnenkort een keertje bakkie doen in Oss?

Greets,
Chris

----------


## MusicXtra

> Heel simpel, je word niet doof van 2 avondjes disco,



Dat kun je dus wel worden. :Cool:

----------


## showband

Allemaal netwerk kijken...
http://www.netwerk.tv/uitzending/201...te-piep-je-oor

'Een op tien heeft gehoorschade' | nu.nl/gezondheid | Het laatste nieuws het eerst op nu.nl

_______________
'Een op tien heeft gehoorschade'
Uitgegeven:     20 april 2010 21:19
AMSTERDAM - Een op de tien jongeren in Nederland heeft op jonge leeftijd een onherstelbare gehoorbeschadiging opgelopen.

Dat meldt het actualiteitenprogramma Netwerk dinsdag op basis van de eerste gegevens van een onderzoek van het Leids Universitair Medisch Centrum. Onderzoeker De Laat zegt in het programma geschokt te zijn door de cijfers.

Uit het onderzoek blijkt dat tien procent van de jongeren last heeft van een verslechterd gehoor door oorsuizen of een constante pieptoon door een gehoorbeschadiging.

Het gaat om jongeren tussen de 13 en 15 jaar oud. De beschadiging wordt vaak veroorzaakt doordat jongeren op zeer jonge leeftijd naar een mp3-speler luisteren.
*Reportage: Leven met een constante piep in je oor*

 Het Tv-programma Netwerk zond op dinsdag 20 april de reportage 'Leven  met een constante piep in je oor' uit. Netwerk besteedde aandacht aan  hoe het is om met een gehoorbeschadiging te moeten leven, de ervaringen  van Omar Carter en een interview met de ouders van de overleden Dietrich  Hectors. De 29-jarige Dietrich Hectors beroofde zichzelf van het leven  vanwege een ernstige gehoorbeschadiging. 
 Op de website van Netwerk kunt u de uitzending bekijken. Tevens is er  niet eerder uitgezonden materiaal beschikbaar en treft u een link aan  naar een online hoortest en andere praktische links.
Website Netwerk

____________________
http://www.kennislink.nl/publicaties...de-door-geluid
http://www.nrcnext.nl/blog/tag/gehoorschade/
http://www.netwerk.tv/node/1159
http://www.beroepsziekten.nl/datafil...0De%20Laat.pdf

----------


## Waveform

Werkt niet op OSX :/

----------


## Jeroen

En aangezien het toch in 95% van de gevallen gaat om de MP3-Spelers slaat het nergens op om "ons" lawaai tot een minimum te beperken en de MP3 spelers met dopjes in de oren vrij te laten.

Dit is echt zo'n eeuwig durende discussie van zeveraars. 

Als je een bandje in een discotheek of feesttent gaat beperken tot 90db kun je in ieder geval de PA thuis laten. Scheelt weer in de kosten.

----------


## dimster

ik heb zelf oordoppen gehaald voorde zekerheid en het werkt echt goed het dempt het geluid tot een lager dB zodat je geen gehoorbeschadeging oploopt ik heb ze bij ronell  gehaald en ze werken echt super!

----------


## I.T. drive in

Ik heb net het hele verhaal van die zelfmoord doorgelezen en het is echt raadzaam om dat ook te doen. Ik heb als ik in bed lig dezelfde pieptoon heel licht maar het is nog niet zo erg dat ik overgevoelig ben voor geluid o.i.d.
Zo ver wil ik het ook niet laten komen daarom heb ik altijd in mijn beurs en in mijn zak oordoppen.

----------


## SoundOfSilence

> Ik heb net het hele verhaal van die zelfmoord doorgelezen en het is echt raadzaam om dat ook te doen.



Met jouw zinsopbouw lijkt het alsof je zelfmoord raadzaam vind.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Bewust met je oren bezig zijn is een must. 
Of daarbij gehoorbescherming nodig is is afhankelijk van je levensstijl danwel de omgeving waarin je werkt/uitgaat.

----------


## e-sonic

> Ik heb net het hele verhaal van die zelfmoord doorgelezen en het is echt raadzaam om dat ook te doen. Ik heb als ik in bed lig dezelfde pieptoon heel licht maar het is nog niet zo erg dat ik overgevoelig ben voor geluid o.i.d.
> Zo ver wil ik het ook niet laten komen daarom heb ik altijd in mijn beurs en in mijn zak oordoppen.




De oordoppen moeten niet altijd in je beurs of je zak.... :Wink:

----------


## I.T. drive in

Ik heb mijn oordoppen in een soort plastic doosje, dus dat kan prima lijkt mij. Verder is het uiteraard niet de bedoeling om zelfmoord te plegen  :Wink: 
Maar dat snappen jullie toch ook wel  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Junior

Laatst iemand van 17 bijna trots horen vertellen dat hij al 3 weken een piep in zijn oren had....

Ik draag gelukkig al sinds ik 15 ben opmaat gemaakte oordoppen als ik uitga of aan het werk ben en niet hoef te mixen. zou niet meer zonder willen

En goed dempende en goed klinkende inears ook niet geheel onbelangrijk dan kan je het geluid van je mp3 lekker zacht houden zonder het gevoel te hebben dat je iets van definitie in het geluid mist.

----------


## I.T. drive in

Tsja, heb er ook zo'n een in de klas zitten.
Gaat alle hardstyle feesten af en verteld trots dat hij die piep heerlijk vind.
Ik vind mijn gehoor ook heerlijk ja.... vooral als ik het over 20 jaar nog heb. ( of langer  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )

----------


## vdbeke

Het zou niet slechter zijn om jongeren er meer bewust op te maken!

Ik moet met spijt zeggen dat ik ook met een lichte "piep" zit.

Tot een half jaar geleden (is nu dicht) elk weekend naar een discotheek. Maar dat was nog niet "de oorzaak". Op "één dag" was het gebeurt, in een kelder waar redelijk wat gaten geboord moesten worden en wat kappen (ik werk als elektricien). Geen gehoorbescherming bij, dusja... begin je maar zonder. Hard gewerkt en voldoening van het werk als alles gedaan was. Tot je 's avonds in je bed gaat liggen en zo'n vervelende piep in je oren hebt. Ik werd er ambetant van! Ik heb er een week mee rond gelopen en daarna is het gelukkig weggeëbd. Toen toch maar eens mijn oren laten opmeten, niks aan de hand zeiden ze. Een klein dipje op de 2KHz, maar alles lag boven het normale. En toch vind ik dat mijn gehoor er achteruit op gegaan is. Ofwel zit het tussen de oren, of is het er effectief op achteruit gegaan. Komt toch wel redelijk voor dat ik wa moet zeggen en zeker als er omgevingslawaai is. Sindsdien ga ik er toch wel zorgzamer mee om.

Het mp3 verhaal, waar ik volkomen mee eens kan zijn. Ikzelf erger me er aan als ik de muziek van anderen boven mijn muziek hoor. Altijd gewone oortjes gehad, maar toch overgestapt op in-ears om het omgevingsgeluid te dempen. Ik moet zeggen nog geen moment spijt van gehad. Als ik mijn mp3 nog stiller kon zetten, zou ik het doen.

----------


## Mike Manders

> Laatst iemand van 17 bijna trots horen vertellen dat hij al 3 weken een piep in zijn oren had....
> 
> Ik draag gelukkig al sinds ik 15 ben opmaat gemaakte oordoppen als ik uitga of aan het werk ben en niet hoef te mixen. zou niet meer zonder willen
> 
> En goed dempende en goed klinkende inears ook niet geheel onbelangrijk dan kan je het geluid van je mp3 lekker zacht houden zonder het gevoel te hebben dat je iets van definitie in het geluid mist.



ff wachte hoor.... jij hoort definitie in mp3?

----------


## peterkuli

> ff wachte hoor.... jij hoort definitie in mp3?



Hij heeft het over 'zijn mp3' (waarmee hij een mp3-speler bedoelt) maar dat wil natuurlijk niet zeggen dat er mp3-bestanden op staan (hoewel dat natuurlijk wel aannemelijk is).

En waarom zou je geen definitie in een mp3 kunnen horen?

----------


## I.T. drive in

Je neemt me de woorden uit de mond  :Wink:

----------


## showband

Van het weekend wel een intervieuw gezien met een gehoorapparatenspecialist uit gouda... Over de evolutie van het gehoorapparaat. De toename in behoefte door de vergrijzing. enz.

Die terloops even meldde "dat er jaarlijks bij jongeren zo'n 29.000 nieuwe mensen met gehoorstoringen bijkomen door discotheek en MP3 oordopjes".

Dat getal! over tien jaar een kwart miljoen slachtoffers van gehoorbeschadiging!

*HALLO!*

----------


## frederic

1 oplossing: Delay stacks. Kun je het algemeen geluid aan het podium en de zaal verminderen, en heb je in de volledige zaal toch voldoende geluid.

----------


## Turboke

Ok en oplossing voor de MP3 want die heeft men dagelijks op?

----------


## renevanh

> Ok en oplossing voor de MP3 want die heeft men dagelijks op?



Niet zo hard zetten. Je zit hooguit enkele centimeters van je trommelvliezen en de rest van de treincoupé is NIET geinteresseerd.
Excuses als 'anders hoor ik de kick/bass/laag niet' zijn niet van toepassing. Dan moet je goede oordopjes kopen, geen rotzooi van de Mediamarkt en het dan maar keihard zetten.

----------


## MusicXtra

> 1 oplossing: Delay stacks. Kun je het algemeen geluid aan het podium en de zaal verminderen, en heb je in de volledige zaal toch voldoende geluid.



Andere oplossing is een line-array, door de bundeling stuur je het meeste geluid over het publiek wat vooraan staat, zo hou je achteraan voldoende druk zonder dat bij de voorste rijen het bloed uit hun oren loopt.

----------


## mrVazil

> Niet zo hard zetten. Je zit hooguit enkele centimeters van je trommelvliezen en de rest van de treincoupé is NIET geinteresseerd.
> Excuses als 'anders hoor ik de kick/bass/laag niet' zijn niet van toepassing. Dan moet je goede oordopjes kopen, geen rotzooi van de Mediamarkt en het dan maar keihard zetten.



Of stoppen met je iets aan te trekken van 'wat anderen van je denken' en een degelijke koptelefoon kopen ipv die oortjes rommel

----------


## Hansound

> Andere oplossing is een line-array, door de bundeling stuur je het meeste geluid over het publiek wat vooraan staat, zo hou je achteraan voldoende druk zonder dat bij de voorste rijen het bloed uit hun oren loopt.




Mijn ervaring is juist dat je met een line-array helemaal nergens veilig bent voor de geldingsdrang van de techneut.
Bij een conventionele set kun je nog wat verder van het podium gaan staan en het kabaal een beetje ontlopen,  bij Line-arrays is het echt overal niet te harden...

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

en dan klinken ze vaak ook nog is slecht! Omdat die line arrays ook veel worden toegepast waar dat helemaal niet fijn is en de tech er helemaal niet mee om kan gaan!

----------


## MusicXtra

> Mijn ervaring is juist dat je met een line-array  helemaal nergens veilig bent voor de geldingsdrang van de techneut.
> Bij een conventionele set kun je nog wat verder van het podium gaan  staan en het kabaal een beetje ontlopen,  bij Line-arrays is het echt  overal niet te harden...



Daarmee bevestig je mijn bericht. :Cool:  Dat vervolgens een technicus achter de tafel gezet wordt die zijn vak niet verstaat is weer een ander verhaal....





> en dan klinken ze vaak ook nog is slecht! Omdat die line arrays ook veel worden toegepast waar dat helemaal niet fijn is en de tech er helemaal niet mee om kan gaan!



Ga er maar vanuit dat het laatste meestal de oorzaak van het eerste is. Mijn ervaring is dat je een line-array op veel plaatsen prima in kunt zetten maar dat het wel enige kunde van de technicus vereist om het lekker te laten klinken.

----------


## Hansound

> Daarmee bevestig je mijn bericht. Dat vervolgens een technicus achter de tafel gezet wordt die zijn vak niet verstaat is weer een ander verhaal....
> 
> 
> Ga er maar vanuit dat het laatste meestal de oorzaak van het eerste is. Mijn ervaring is dat je een line-array op veel plaatsen prima in kunt zetten maar dat het wel enige kunde van de technicus vereist om het lekker te laten klinken.



Dat de tech bepalend is weten we in inmiddels,
Dat er line-arrays worden gebruikt op plaatsen waar er hooguit 10 tot 15 meter moet worden overbrugd is belachelijk, goeie tech of niet...

----------


## Stoney3K

> Dat de tech bepalend is weten we in inmiddels,
> Dat er line-arrays worden gebruikt op plaatsen waar er hooguit 10 tot 15 meter moet worden overbrugd is belachelijk, goeie tech of niet...



Dat is ook een klassiek gevalletje "Als je alleen maar een hamer hebt, zien alle problemen er uit als een spijker."

Gevlogen delays of een constant-curvature array (puntbron) zijn dan tot op zekere hoogte nog wél nuttig, maar een lijnbron is natuurlijk onzin.

----------

